#ubuntu-no 2010-11-22
<SlimG> Er det mulig å spørre om IP, og kun vise forslaget som DHCP returnerer? evt. godta IP, men ikke legge inn gateway i den lokale rutetabellen?
<SlimG> Klarer ikke å finne noe relevant parameter for dette i dhclient manualen
<Malin_> Er dc-trafikk kryptert? eller er det en måte å kryptere det på?
<xt> SlimG: ja
<xt> man dchlient.conf
<Malin_> skal sjekke der jeg :)
<Malin_> tar ikke helt sjangsen på å bli tatt liksom :p
<Malin_> i fall de mener jeg deler noe opphavsrettet osv
<xt> eg svara SlimG, ikkje deg
<Kagee> hihi
<Malin_> åja... :p
<Malin_> men virket som et bra svar på det jeg lurte på også :p haha
<Sakarias> dhcp client sin config har lite med dc å gjøre :P
<jo-erlend> haha, "dc" h client ja. :)
<Malin_> men nei.. dhcp er jo ikke det samme :p
<xt> Malin_: wikipedia bruker å forklare protokoller greit
<Malin_> men ja. var det jeg tenkte frøst, det så litt likt ut, noe med dc og conf, så tenkte det var noe config-filfor dc jeg :p haha
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, det ble jo forsterket av xts trykkfeil. :)
<xt> (:
<jo-erlend> hat Qt noe tilsvarende Glade? 
<jo-erlend> s/hat/har/ :)
<SlimG> xt: Er det ikke en mer midlertidig metode for å løse dette på? jeg kan evt. løse dette ved å sette opp dhclient.conf til å ignorere absolutt alle gateway tilbud, men noe ala "dhclient --ignore-gw" hadde vært fint
<SlimG> Jeg trenger det når jeg setter opp diverse rutere, vil helst unngå at all internet-trafikk blir rutet til ruteren helt til jeg får fjernet ruten igjen
<SlimG> evt. bare få se DHCPOFFER så jeg kan sette adressen selv
<xt> SlimG: pump støtter --no-gateway
<xt> alternativ dhcp-klient
<SlimG> pump fungerte ikke, skal prøve med kabelen _tilkoblet_ denne gangen og se om det hjelper ;)
<xt> sjekk IP-pumpa òg
<SlimG> xt: IP-pumpa?
<xt> ja, jøss
<SlimG> pump fungerer fint as is, tror den er min nye venn
<xt> trur den var standard i redhat 3 eller så (:
<SlimG> hjertlig takk for tips xt :)
<SlimG> jeg har fjernet "route" fra request i /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf, men default gateway settes fortsatt i rutetabellen, er det en nisse som må sparkes først?
<SlimG> Argh! dhclient3 legger fortsatt til default gw ruten selv om jeg har endret /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf _og_ rebootet -> http://pastebin.com/02qpJ9Sa
<Malin_> SlimG, jeg antar det er snakk om noe tilgangsrettigheter?
<Malin_> husker jeg slet med noe i den duren med transmission-daemon
<Malin_> startet jeg den som sudo, så forsvant alt jeg endret
<Malin_> startet jeg den uten sudo, så forsvant ikke innstillingene
<Malin_> kanskje noe av samme du sliter med? Kan jo være verdt et forsøk?
<SlimG> /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf forandrer seg ikke
<Berge> SlimG: Jeg tipper /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks.d/rfc3442-classless-routes gjør det.
<Berge> Sånn uten å ha sett på det.
<Berge> Skriptet setter i alle fall noe ruter her og der.
<Berge> Den kan kanskje få en 0.0.0.0-rute med rfc3442-options?
<SlimG> I følge kabelhaien spør ikke dhclient om router, men den får servert router verdien fra dhcp alikevell (DHCP ACK)
<SlimG> vil det si at dhcp er uskikkelig, og jeg må be dhclient om å ignorere alle router verdien den får servert?
<SlimG> verdier*
<Berge> Du spør jo om rfc3442-classless-static-routes?
<Berge> Ikke at jeg egentlig kjenner 3442.
<Berge> Har du en pakkedump fra en DHCP-lease-spørring?
<SlimG> ser ut som classless static routes er årsaken, får studere den nærmere
<jo-erlend> SQLAlchemy virker som en litt alright løsning. Noen som har erfaring med den, eller?
<xt> virker bra den
<xt> men det er jo ein ORM, hehe
<xt> ikkje spør Berge om det er bra.
<jo-erlend> hehe, det er jo mer enn en ORM da. 
<Berge> Jeg svarte ikke!
<Berge> Med vilje!
<Berge> Men blant ORMer hører jeg at det er den minst onde.
<Berge> Fra folk jeg stoler litt på.
<jo-erlend> oisann! Snakk om lovsang! :)
<xt> har tenkt å prøve den sjølv, bare eg finn eit passande prosjekt
<xt> men har så lite kode som treng slikt
<SlimG> Berge: Jeg kommenterte ut rfc3442-classless-static-routes siden det ser ut som en forbedring av route, men jeg får fortsatt default gw, her er output fra pakkehaien -> http://pastebin.com/snEb4mHX
<SlimG> Requesten ser nå ok ut i mine øyne, men jeg mottar fortsatt "Router" fra DHCP
<SlimG> Jeg ser andre systemer har mulighet for å sette GATEWAYDEV=ethX i /etc/sysconfig/network, har Ubuntu noe tilsvarende?
<Berge> Hva gjør innstillingen?
<SlimG> den gjør slik at dhclient ignorerer routers fra dhcp på alle interfjes utenom den som er definert som GATEWAYDEV
<SlimG> s/den/de/
<Berge> ah
<Berge> Hm, ikke som jeg vet.
<Berge> Bruk IPv6! (-:
<Kagee> Berge: fishy jukser :-/
<Kagee> IPv6@HiG er utlyst som bacheloroppgave :-P
<Berge> hihi
<SlimG> Pinlig at jeg ikke har satt meg inn i IPV6 enda, det ligger ganske langt bak i CCNA studieboka mi
<xt> ipv6 er jo lett
<xt> er jo akkurat som ipv4, bare fleire bitar.
<Berge> Lettere enn v4, faktisk.
<Berge> Kjekkere ruting.
<xt> Berge: å?
<Berge> xt: Du ruter alltid minst /64, så du kan alltid gjøre RA i endenettene.
<Berge> Så slipper du å gjøre så mange avveininger på hvor store nett du trenger.
<xt> er du sikker?
<xt> står jo fritt til å gjere avveininger
<xt> hehe
<Berge> Joda (-:
<Berge> Men ja, du ruter alltid minst /64.
<Berge> Dvs, et subnett i IPv6 er alltid /64.
<xt> nei?
<Berge> Nei, det var unøyaktig. Et IPv6-subnett har alltid 64 biter i host-delen av adressene.
<Berge> Det store spørsmålet for tiden er vel hvor store nett man skal rute til typiske sluttbrukerkunder.
<xt> /48 for kundar > privat og /64 for privat!
<Berge> Privat?
<Berge> Si at du er ADSL-ISP for hjemmekunder.
<Berge> /48 til hver kunde?
<xt> nah, 64
<Berge> Det er jo litt lite igjen.
<Berge> Folk snakker om /56
<xt> trur eg fekk 48 hos sixxs, hugser ikkje..
<Berge> Spørsmålet er litt hva du vil at CPE skal gjøre.
<Kagee> som er hvor mange adresser ?
<Berge> Kagee: Et /64-nett har 2^64 adresser, som er kvadratet av hvor mange v4-adresser som finnes.
<Kagee> Leiekontrakten for studenthyblene for HiG sier fortsatt at du kun kan bruke "en terminal per nettverksuttak"
<Berge> Kagee: Greien er at at /64-nett får plass til SLAAC, stateless auto address configuring.
<Berge> Hvor alle dingsene tar seg en adresse basert på MAC-adresse og prefiks fra ruteren.
<Kagee> najs
<xt> eg har 1 200 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 IPv6-adresser heime
<Kagee> :-S
<Berge> Man snakker aldri om noe mindre enn /64 (om man ikke snakker om linknett og slikt).
<Berge> xt: Jeg har to /64-er, ett til gjestenett og ett til ordentlig nett.
<xt> 64 er vel vanleg for linknett?
<Berge> xt: Det var vanlig helt til noen kom på pingpong-angrepet (-:
<xt> har eg ikkje fått med meg
<Berge> xt: Si at du har /64-linknett mellom to rutere, og du pinger en adresse i det nettet som verken av ruterne har.
<Berge> Hva skjer? (-:
<xt> mjaaa...
 * Kagee aner ikke
<xt> da får det bli /126 og ::1 og ::2
<Berge> Kagee: Ruterne sender pakken til hverandre. Ingen av dem har jo adressen som sitt endepunkt, så da må jo det være den andre ruteren som skal ha den.
<Kagee> haha
<Berge> Vi fylte 40Gbit-linknettet på TG med én laptop med det trikset, for å si det sånn (-:
<xt> korleis genererte du trafikk?
<Berge> xt: Med hackerverktøyet ping -f
<Berge> PÃ¥ en OS X-maskin.
<Berge> Ruterne pinger jo hverandre til TTL går ut.
<xt> pingf ftw
<Berge> fnis
<Berge> Det var Ole Trøan i Cisco sitt triks. Vi ble alle litt paffe.
<Berge> Så nå er det best practice å ha /127-linknett (=
<xt> hm
<xt> Berge: icmp_seq=1 Destination unreachable: No route
<xt> kor må eg pinge frå for å få til dette då?
<xt> er ruteren min for lur
<Berge> Snasent.
<Berge> Det er eget linknett?
<Berge> Er du sikker på at den ikke venter til TTL går ut?
<xt> ja, kan pinge med ttl 2
<Berge> Eller TTL kjempemye.
<xt> Det er ruteren i andre enden som gir svaret
<xt> så den har kanskje lita rute, sjølv om nettet er stort
<Berge> Kanskje den er lur.
<xt> men min ruter gjer altså som du seier, sender videre
<Berge> Hvilken ruter er i andre enden?
<xt> SIXXS
<xt> veit ikkje kva dei køyrer
<Berge> ah
<Berge> sixxs kjører noe programvaremagi.
<xt> http://www.sixxs.net/faq/connectivity/?faq=filters denne var fin
<jo-erlend> hmm. Siste oppdatering brakk noe... Ubuntu kræsjer under boot, så nå må jeg kjøre i sikkerhetsmodus til  jeg finner feilen. Herlig.
<geirha> Driveren til skjermkortet da sikkert.
<jo-erlend> geirha, det er driveren for skjermkortet ja. Men så er spørsmålet hvordan jeg fikser det. 
<Kagee> jo-erlend: hva skjer / hvordan oppleves det ?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, tja.. Booten starter, så vises Ubuntu-logoen med de der prikkene under. Så blir skjermen svart også skjer ingenting mer. Total halt. Må bruke svenskeknappen for å få gjort noe mer. 
<jo-erlend> Kagee, er du i lucid eller maverick og har du problemer? 
<jo-erlend> du har hd5870 eller noe sånt, ikke sant?
<Kagee> ja
<Kagee> jeg oppgraderte til maveric og fikk etter hvert problemer
<Kagee> jeg "løste det" ved å installere maverick fra bunnen av
<jo-erlend> hmm. 
<Kagee> det høres veldig likt ut til det du beskrev
<Kagee> ubuntu -> sort
<jo-erlend> mhm... Jeg finner ingen feilmeldinger heller. 
<jo-erlend> dette holder ikke, altså. Lucid er liksom en LTS. 
<Mogget> men det er fortsatt linux, med godt som vondt.
<Mogget> derfor man blir så glad i det, noe man bruker så mye tid og energi må bare elskes hhehe.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: lenge siden du har oppdatert?
<Kagee> har du forsøkt forrige kjerne?
<jo-erlend> nei. Men jeg installerte driverne på nytt nå, så jeg skal prøve en reboot.
<geirha> jo-erlend: Er det intel-skjermkort? Har samme symptomene på laptopen min.
<geirha> d'oh.
<Kagee> geirha: ATI. han har et i hd58-serier
<Kagee> s/r/n
<geirha> Ah
<geirha> NÃ¥r det henger, fungerer ikke REISUB engang?
<jo-erlend> jeg husket ikke hvilke andre knapper man skal trykke på. Er det alt+ctrl? 
<jo-erlend> men jeg reinstallerte driveren og det funker nå, så da gidder jeg ikke å tenke mer på det.
<jo-erlend> hehe... øhm.. Kan noen hjelpe meg litt nå? :)
<jo-erlend> jeg kom til å trykke på super+midtknappen på musa.. 
<jo-erlend> det zoomet inn så mye at jeg ikke klarer å se hva jeg driver med. :)
<jo-erlend> hvordan zoomer jeg ut igjen?
<geirha> Prøv super + hjul
<geirha> evt. super + 1
<jo-erlend> det var det jeg gjorde. 
<geirha> Husker ikke hva som er standard bindinger for det der :/
<jo-erlend> ah. Rulle med hjulet funka. :)
<jo-erlend> takker :)
<geirha> :)
<Mogget> oi er vist innebygd zoome funksjon jo :P
<Kagee> hø ?
<Mogget> jeg viste ikke at man kunne holde inne super knappen sammen med scrollehjul i  desktop for å zoome
<Mogget> så lekte meg litt med det bare hehe.
<Kagee> hihi
<Kagee> sitter å ser på film på n900'en
<Kagee> plutselig dukker det opp en meldnigsbosk på pcskjermen, og jeg trykker OK med fingerne :)
 * Kagee vil ha touchskjerm
<Sakarias> Kagee: slik at du kan stirre på fingermerkene dine hele dagen?
<Kagee> ja
<haakoo> fingermerker er ikke et problem på de 22" touch-skjermene vi har
<Sakarias> hehe, da hadde jeg løpt på veggen etter en stund... pusser den forbanna telefonen ørten ganger om dagen
<haakoo> tror det er mer pga vinkelen lyset treffer og skjermen står i forhold til øynene
<Sakarias> hmm... jeg irriterer meg over fingeravtrykk på laptopsjermen min, merker etter vaskemannen sin vaskefille på skjermen på jobb
<Kagee> haakoo: hva slags skjermer ?
<haakoo> husker ikke helt merket, noe vi har på jobb, på "ops"-plasser
<Kagee> touchskjermer av noe størrelse er dyrt :-/
<haakoo> kosta ikke så fryktelig mye
<Kagee> jeg sjekket bare kjapt på hva kompeltt hadde nå. 2500 for 10"
<Kagee> hmm 1100 for touchkit til 22"
<Kagee> dette frister sykt
<Sakarias> du må vel ha 3 ?
<Kagee> Sakarias: mja.
<Kagee> tror jeg overlever med touch på en skjerm 
<Kagee> har en 17 eller 19" liggende
<Sakarias> kjøper du en, så kommer du til å banne her på at du ikke har på de andre også :P
<Kagee> 1k + frakt for kit, 500 for skjermkort nr to ..
<Kagee> Sakarias: mye mulig. 
<Kagee> men butikken jeg titter i nå ar ikke for 24 " .-/
<Sakarias> url ?
<Kagee> http://www.cyclotouch.com.au/product_info.php?products_id=2468&osCsid=55ba3206b242a17068f7cdfbb1a88f62
<Sakarias> kompatibel med dos :P
<Kagee> hø? dos er usbkompatibel ?
<Sakarias> tydeligvis
<Sakarias> System compatibility
<Sakarias> DOS
<Sakarias> en annen ting, trenger man virkelig touch skjerm i dos? :P
<Kagee> http://www.ezscreen.com/touchscreen.html
<Kagee> ohh de her var fryktelig billige
<Kagee> Sakarias: det finnes mus i dos, så possibly?
<Kagee> jeg husker autocad på en 286
<Kagee> det må være noe feil her ...
<Kagee> 17" touch for 97$, frakt til norge for 5$ :-S
<Kagee> virker _alt_ for billig :-/
<Sakarias> Kagee: husket på 49dollar til kontrolleren?
<Sakarias> 43*
<Kagee> Sakarias: ahh, nope. 
<Kagee> meeh. glemte moms også
<jo-erlend> hehe, jeg rekker ikke frem til skjermen jeg, så touchscreen er neppe noe å satse på for min del. :)
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-23
<Mogget> Det er jo mange fra skolen og kopwebbere her jo.
<Mogget> jeg ser en del nick med studby.hig adresser som kommer og går.
 * lnostdal skjønner ikke hvorfor OOM-killeren ikke fungerer
<lnostdal> ..den killer jo ikke en skit; sitter her i 10minutter og venter og må slå av maskinen tilslutt
<molven> OOM dreper tilfeldige ting.
<molven> Det einaste du er sikker på at han dreper er maskinen.
<lnostdal> ..ser ut til at ingenting er en del av settet med ting den kan kille (eller ikke) ..
<jo-erlend> uh... http://www.dagensit.no/article2026484.ece «Derfor gjør bedrifter smart i å være skeptiske til slike henvendelser. Når noen ringer og tilbyr .com, .net eller.cn-domener bør man sjekke med Norid om selskapet er registrert domeneforhandler i Norge (registrar). » <-- bryr Norid seg om registrering av .com og .cn? 
<SlimG> <sutring>firmwaren til d-link dir825 ruteren er fæl, du _må_ ha Internet Explorer for å laste opp ny firmware, IE fra VM fungerer ikke, og du kan ikke oppgradere om nettverkslinken er 1Gbps, du må justere ned til 100Mbps :P</sutring>
<SlimG> og IEs4Linux tryner hos meg
<Sakarias> hmm, du kan ikke oppgradere hvis du har kjapp link? :P
<SlimG> nei ... *sukk*
<Sakarias> vurdert å bytte ut produktet? :P
<SlimG> men når du først får byttet firmwaren til f.eks. openwrt, så er dir825 ganske fin
<SlimG> få dingser med 5GHz og 802.11N som har godt fungerende Linux drivere i openwrt
<Sakarias> openwrt er gangke fin :P
<Sakarias> ganske*
<SlimG> veldig, liker godt "uci" metoden får å konfigurere
<Sakarias> uci?
<SlimG> uci set wireless.radio1.txpower=20
<SlimG> f.eks.
<SlimG> eller uci set system.hostname=foobar
<Sakarias> ah
<SlimG> så slipper man å endre filer direkte
<Sakarias> bruker webfjeset jeg :P
<SlimG> ah, har ikke teste den enda, har fått til alt jeg vil via cli
 * SlimG ser seg om etter en windos laptop
<SlimG> har 6 rutere som skal openwrt-fiseres
<Sakarias> 6x 825 ?
<SlimG> ja, bruker dem som fjernadministrerbare aksesspunkt på skole
<Sakarias> de var ikke så ille priset hellet
<Sakarias> heller*
<SlimG> for hva det er verdt, virker de å være stabile selv om d-link har satt merket sitt på dem
<SlimG> også har de to radioer, en på 2.4 GHz, og en på 5GHz
<Sakarias> hvordan takler de trafikk ?
<SlimG> det har jeg ikke testet enda, skal plassere dem ut om noen uker
<Sakarias> okie
<Sakarias> let me know
<SlimG> litt misfornøyd med at jeg ikke får 5GHz radioen til å sende mer enn 20dBm, men regner med det er få laptops som sender med 23dBm
<SlimG> Sakarias: Du må faktisk kompilere openwrt selv for å få radiodriveren til å respektere regdomain du setter, også må du endre litt på den norske regdomain for å få tilgang til alle 18 5GHz kanalene man skal ha tilgang til i norge
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> mye styr :P
<SlimG> Sistnevnte gjelder forsåvidt alle 5GHz radioer i linux, jeg har spurt om å få endret regdomain for norge i linux-wireless, venter på svar
<SlimG> både openwrt, og firmwaren som følger med gir deg kun tilgang til 4 av 18 kanaler
<SlimG> Jeg har styrt fælt mellom "hvorfor får jeg kun 4 kanaler" og "hvor får jeg gjort endringen i linux-wireless", men jeg lærer mye nytt om ikke mindre :)
<SlimG> Jeg har ferdigkompilert firmware for dir825 med korrigert norsk regdomain som jeg bruker, http://files.iggu.org/dir825.bin om du vil slippe styret
<SlimG> jeg tror man må kompilere uansett hvilken radio man kjøper, siden radiochippen i dir825 er den eneste 5ghz 802.11n med fungerende linuxdriver
<Sakarias> hvorfor må man kompilere selv?
<SlimG> wifidriveren må kompileres med et valg som gjør at den respekterer software regdomain fremfor hardware regdomain (som ikke er norsk selv om jeg har kjøpt boksene i norge)
<SlimG> og med norsk regdomain kan du velge mellom 18 uavhengige kanaler i stedet for 4
<SlimG> med regdomain kan óg sendestyrken  økes fra 17 dBm til 20 dBm, i teorien skulle den kunne økes til 23 dBm, mulig dir-825 ikke klarer mer enn 20 dBm
<Malin_> noen som husker den artikkelen om hvordan man speedet opp java?
<Malin_> men trodde i grunn at bank-id skal være raskt nå?
<Malin_> eller kan det være opp til hver enkelt nettbank?!
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-24
<jo-erlend> noen som vet om man kan konvertere et qcow2 image til et sparse raw image? 
<xt> man qemu-img /s convert
<xt> -s
<xt> raw er per default sparse, ser det ut for
<xt> om filsystemet ditt støttar det
<jo-erlend> ah. Mange takk. :)
<pheld> Noen som vet hva som skjer med pulseaudio? Den versjonen som er i 10.10 er ikke en gang nevnt på pulseaudio.org. 
<jo-erlend> pheld, 1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu21.1 ? 
<Berge> Et vakkert versjonsnummer.
<jo-erlend> herlig.
<pheld> så 0.9.22 er bare en ubuntu-greie?
<Berge> pheld: Det kan være fra SVN-tre elns.
<jo-erlend> mulig. Eventuelt at det er en utviklingsversjon som ikke er sluppet enda...
<xt> SVN veks på tre?
<xt> siste tag i pulseaudio-git er 0.9.21
<xt> 12 months ago
<pheld> uansett synes det som om prosjektet har stagnert.
<xt> pheld: http://git.0pointer.de/?p=pulseaudio.git;a=shortlog
<pheld> lite nyheter i det siste, samtidig som det er mye trykk på lydproblemer ifm linux
<Berge> Det er det jo alltid.
<xt> evig med commits, pheld 
<xt> men lite releases
<jo-erlend> derav Ubuntus litt merkelige versjonsnummer? 
<xt> probably
<Berge> Det kan jo se ut som utsjekk 8478, som er veldig nær 0.9.22.
<jo-erlend> i Natty bruker de 1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-98-ga8d7-0ubuntu3.
<Malin_> nå er jo buggen med sertifikatene i pidgin rettet, men når kommer den til Ubuntu? :) pidgin.im
<Malin_> håper sånt går relativt raskt via det vanlige arkivet til Ubuntu, uten å måtte legge til ppa-en til pidgin
<vindu> hmmm
<vindu> ikke mye folk her nei
<kjes> mer enn nok
<vindu> hehe jau
<xt> vindu: mange treng du?
<Kagee> *yawn*
<Kagee> nå er der en til her
<Malin_> vindu, jeg er jo her ;)
<xt> alle er her, utanom vindu
<Kagee> hihi
<Berge> Ikke jeg, da.
<Kagee> dumme deg
<molven> Er eg her?
<xt> molven: du var her
<molven> Aah.
<molven> Godt.
<Kagee> qhvaskjer ?
<xt> :wqlite
<ottar> Hei
<ottar_> Jeg har et problem med skrivebordet under gnome. Det ser ut som systemet ikke klarer å "tegne" bildet raskt nok når jeg flytter på bildet. Skjermbilde hvor jeg har dratt et vindu raskt fra venstre til høyre: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13201453/Skjermdump.png
<ottar_> Jeg kjører 10.10 på  en i7 720qm og gtx 285m på en laptop med 4 gb ram, siste nvidia drivere
<ottar_> har et lignende problem når jeg spiller av video. får da vertikale linjer i videoen
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-25
<Kagee> morsomt. Jeg har brukt OpenJDK på 10.10 i en lang periode uten å legge merke til det
<Kagee> i 10.04 så fungerte den verken stabilt med eclipse eller bankid
<Kagee> nå så jeg det først da jeg skulle feilsøke noen feilmeldinger jeg ikke skjønte hvor kom fra
<Malin_> Kagee, hos meg funker openJDK (eller icedtea? ) stabilt med bankid og jeg kjører 10.04
<Kagee> mm
<SlimG> jeg er direkte tilkoblet en fysisk utilgjengelig nettverksdings som i ny og ne sender CDP pakker med MAC, men den har ikke IP
<SlimG> er det riktig at jeg skal kunne sette den opp med IP i min lokale ARP tabell så jeg får kontakt med den?
<SlimG> arp -s <ip> <mac>
<xt> kan gå, det spørs litt
<xt> du må òg vera på samme subnett
<xt> dvs, <ip> må vera på ditt subnett
<SlimG> ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1/24; arp -s 192.168.0.2 <mac>
<SlimG> slik tenker du?
<xt> ja
<SlimG> ah, etter litt mer kabelsniffin ser jeg at enheten kun hører etter på et vlan, da slapp jeg lang lang aluminiumsstige i isødet
<SlimG> :)
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-26
<supermag> hei
<supermag> hvor ligger config filene i kubuntu 10.10 ?
<Malin_> regner med at configfilene ligger der de gjør i de fleste distroer i /etc ?
<Kagee> eventuelt i /home/brukernavn
<Malin_> noen programmer har vel egne configfiler i /home/<dittbrukernavn>/.
<Kagee> akkurat hvilke filer tenker du på?
<Malin_> men gjene i mapper som starter med .<mappenavn>
<Malin_> altså med punktum foran
<Malin_> hm.. bare forsvant jo
<Kagee> hirr
<Malin_> ja, noen tror ve de kan bare stikke inn, spørre om noe, så forsvinne igjen :p eller tja, de kan jo? :)
<Mogget> hit'n'run spørring vil vi ikke ha noe av :P
<kjes> kanskje han ble flau over å ikke vite at det ligger i /etc
<Malin_> kjes, det er i såfall litt dumt da, om en skal bli flau for sånt. Er da helt lovlig å spørre om ting her? :)
<xt> Heilt lovleg å bli flau, òg
<Malin_> javisst
<Malin_> jeg liker å bli flau jeg da :p haha
<Malin_> men ikke alltid
<Malin_> hehe
<Malin_> kanskje litt feil forum neida
<Malin_> men kan ikke forvente at folk blir igjen her inne bare fordi dem lurer på noe, men tja, en sånn. Åja, tusen takk. eller noe sånt er vel ikke forbudt å skrive :)
<Kagee> hvis du får svarer på det du lurer på er det også greit å si "takk" eller "aha, det løste problemet mitt"
<Kagee> ellers føler jeg alt allt arbeidet mitt (googlingen jeg gjør for spørreren) er bortkastet
<Malin_> jeg også føler det, for da veit jeg ikke om personen fikk det med seg og om personen kanskje har falt ut av tekniske grunner etc
<Malin_> blir muligens ikke noe aktiv her før mandag
<Malin_> skal til Oslo
<Kagee> bajbaj
<Sakarias> er nett i oslo også :P
<Malin_> wow, nå står det at canal digital skal øke utfarta........ :D
<Malin_> må sjekkes nærmere
<Malin_> ja.. det er vel noe nett der også, men drar ikke med meg annen pc enn N900-en
<Malin_> så eventuelt får jeg låne mammas, som har Ubuntu nå :D
<Malin_> men tror kanskje jeg kan få installert windows igjen på den... mulig det er noe innstilling i bios som skal til
<Sakarias> en helg uten pc? det hadde jeg ikke orket
<Malin_> nei, ser den... :S
<Malin_> men skal prøve å være litt sosial......
<kjes> det her er sosialt nok
<Sakarias> yes
<Sakarias> mer enn nok sosialt
<kjes> for deg kanskje, du er jo på kontoret i dag
<Malin_> :p
<kjes> her hjemme er akkurat passe
<Sakarias> tja... jeg har nå sperret resten av kontoret ute (rocker høy musikk)
<kjes> hehe
<Sakarias> (hakke en skit å gjøre)
<kjes> Du kan sende mail til Bente og sjekke om du registrete den jeg sendte i stad ;-)
<kjes> du/hun
<Sakarias> meh, det er tiltak... venter heller på ticketen :P
<Sakarias> okey... skal ikek si at jeg ikke har noe å gjøre lenger... tlf ringte...
<kjes> heldiggris
<kjes> ingen ville ringe meg i stad
<Sakarias> jobbmobilen som plaget meg
<Sakarias> men jeg fikk sjaltet det videre :P
<kjes> godt godt
<Sakarias> tror det var jobbtlf som ringte... har viderekoblet den til priv tlf
<Malin_> nei, vi snakkes siden, nå fordufter jeg :)
<Malin_> klem
<Sakarias> hade
<kjes> kos og klem og sånn....
<kjes> nå fikk du fin lang mail i kayako du kan lese, Sakarias 
<kjes> Please join Trustwave by registering for this event below.
<kjes> North America and
<kjes> Latin America/Caribbean
<kjes> December 7, 2010 1:00 p.m., CST (Chicago)
<Sakarias> yaya, spam
<kjes> Overtal noen til å sende oss to!
<Sakarias> *bore*
<Sakarias> borte*
<Sakarias> driver å poker ticketsystemansvarlig om å få oppgradert fra 3 til 4
<Sakarias> er som å svømme mot golfstrømmen
<kjes> hehe
<kjes> tror de syntes det var nok pes å oppgradere sist de gjorde det
<Sakarias> det er pga de hadde hacket det til sist gang
<Sakarias> (vi kjørte en cvs versjon)
<kjes> Så lenge det ikke blir som redmine... "Kjes får den oppgaven"
<Sakarias> tja, du gjorde da en god jobb
<kjes> ja, ikke for å være ydmyk eller no, men syntes da at redmine er bedre nå enn den var før ;-)
<Sakarias> yes
<Sakarias> den virker nå :P
<kjes> hehe
<Sakarias> jeg har til og med blitt venn med den
<Sakarias> selv om jeg mener wikimotoren suger litt balle
<kjes> kan egentlig ta et værre eksempel, så det ikke blir som OpenSUSE Build Service... gah, for noe dritt
<Sakarias> har du fått den til da?
<kjes> Nope
<kjes> Ikke i nærheten engang
<Sakarias> hmm... når er neste timeslot for å glane på den ?
<Sakarias> evnt når skal prosjektet være fullført ?
<kjes> ugh.. når jeg har ledig tid egentlig.. har den og replikator.db1.apps5 på lista
<Sakarias> hmm, den krangler enda?
<kjes> Ja, den er tøs
<Sakarias> dump fra master, drop på slave, import på slave... det fungerte ikke ?
<kjes> Nei, den vil ikke starte Slave_IO
<Sakarias> prøvd med slegge? :P
<kjes> Har ikke tilgang til serversenteret :-(
<Sakarias> virtuellslegge :P
<kjes> jaja, blir ikke fikset i dag i hvert fall ;-) er jo bare 8 minutter igjen av arbeidsdagen ;-)
<Sakarias> begynt å varme opp xboxen da?
<kjes> nah, må visst på storsenteret med tøset når kommer hjem.. slutter 14 i dag hun også
<Sakarias> dårlig planlegging :P
<kjes> går bra, har ingen planer etter det, før søndag :-)
<Sakarias> hehe
<audun> Noen der?
<molven> Kor?
<audun> He, he. Trenger litt eksperthjelp :-)
<audun> Det gjelder problem med oppstart. Jeg kommer ikke inn i det grafiske grensesnittet, det stopper ved prompt'en  grub>   Derfra har jeg gjentatte ganger brukt en oppskrift fra internett:  satt prefikser, lastet kjernen, og greid å boote. har da kjørt kommandoen sudo update-grub, og også kommandoen sudo grub install, men likevel stopper det alltid på grub-prompten.
<audun> Det er jo tungvint å måtte gjøre dette hver gang jeg skal starte systemet. Det er 10.10.
<audun> Det er en grub.cfg fil i katalogen /boot/grub
<superos> audun: Du har prøvd denne https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB 2 
<audun> Ja, det er den. Og det fungerer, unntatt at det ikke blir permanent. NÃ¥r jeg restarter, stopper det bare ved grub> -prompten.
<audun> Tja, vent litt: har ikike sett kapitlet #Reinstalling grub2. Jeg ser på det først, og kommer eventuelt tilbake.
<audun> Puh, tror jeg venter til i morgen tidlig. er for trøtt nå. Takk for tipset. Byebye :-)
<Kagee> jippi, jeg fant en fungerende spotifyklient til maemo :)
<Sakarias1> Kagee: med offline lister?
<Kagee> Sakarias: neeeei
<Kagee> fant en som hadde det, men den fungerte ikke
<Sakarias> mao du fant en "fungerende" :P
<Kagee> men jeg fant en som fungerte online
<Sakarias> vil ikke helt bruke båndbredde på det på mobilen når jeg er på farten igrunn
<Kagee> men det burde være mulig. det er bare å endr kildekoden og lagre streamene
<Kagee> men jeg er ikke sågood på qt
<Kagee> kanskje fishy kan overbevises ?
<Kagee> hihi
<Sakarias> da har du et prosjekt :P
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-27
<papamike> Noen som kan forklare meg hva en dum terminal er? :)
<kjes> papamike: http://www.old-computers.com/fun/stupid_scans/stupid_dumb-terminal.jpg
<papamike> kjes:  Det var under oppgradering/installering av distribusjon at det kom fram noe som dette i terminal: det dialogbaserte grensesnittet vil ikke fungere på en dum terminal..
<Sakarias> papamike: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vt100
<Sakarias> f.eks
<audun> Jeg greier å installere Xu 10,10, men ikke boote fra harddisken. Jeg kommer til grub>-prompten. Jeg følger oppskiften: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Rescue%20Mode. Men det er en diskrepans: Hvis jeg etter grub>-prompten gir ls-kommandoen, blir resultatet hd0, msdos1.  Denne harddisken er ny, og det har kun vært installert linux på den, aldri msdos. Ok, så bruker jeg sd0, msdos1 som X og Y parameter i prefix= og root= kommandoene.
<audun>  MEN hvis jeg fortsetter å bruke disse i linux vmlinuz root=/dev/sd0msdos1 ro, så svarer grub at denne disken finnes ikke. Hvis jeg derimot skriver linux ..../dev/sda1 ro, så kan jeg boote inn i xubuntu helt normalt.  Jeg bruker sda1 fordi jeg under installasjonen så at root-partisjonen ble opprettet på sda1.  Så grub>ls finner altså en partisjon som kalles hd0, msdos1, mens partisjonen EGENTLIG heter sda,1.   Så når jeg er inne i xubu
<audun> ntu, så virker boot og grub-folderne helt normale. I grub.cfg-filen ser jeg at root er satt til hd0,msdos1. Det er 2 insmod-oppføringer i filen: insmod part_msdos og insmod ext2.  Jeg skjønner ikke hvor denne *msdos1* partisjonen kommer fra.
<vindu> Noen experimentert med ojdbc6 thin driver og java applets? :)
<Berge> Og piggtråd, rusten spikre og andre behagelige ting?
<krosenvold> Hva var egentlig beste alternativet til randomsound dersom denne ikke virker ordentlig?
<Berge> Ordnetlig maskinvare for entropi.
<Berge> (-:
<krosenvold> Finnes det noen rimelige ?
<Berge> Mange tjener-hovedkort kommer med det.
<krosenvold> rimelige løsninger ?
<Berge> Jeg tror det er nesten standard på Supermicro sine, f.eks.
<Berge> tja
<Berge> Du får USB-dimper ganske billig.
<krosenvold> usb dings med tilfeldighet til meg plz
<krosenvold> og vi nevner i fleng ?
<Berge> http://www.entropykey.co.uk/shop/
<Berge> (Jeg googlet i fleng.)
<krosenvold> OK, det bar billigere enn forrige gang jeg googlet. Da måtte jeg ut med flere tusen
<Kagee> krosenvold: hva trenger du masse entropy til ?
<krosenvold> Jeg har ssd'er så jeg trenger det til praktisk talt alt
<Kagee> det er så ille ?
<Berge> hih?
<Berge> Eh, huh
<Berge> Hva skal SSDen med entropi?
<krosenvold> Man går så innmari fort tom når man ikke har disk
<krosenvold> Tror disk er en av hovedkildene til entropi i vanlig kernel
<Berge> Bare én av flere.
<krosenvold> Ja, men min har ingen
<Berge> Du har tastetiminger og slikt.
<Berge> Og IRQ-timing.
<Berge> Men hvorfor trenger du så mye entropi?
<krosenvold> Ja, men hvis jeg ssh'er meg til boksen får jeg 0
<Berge> Det var litt lite, kanskje, ja.
<Kagee> indeed
<Berge> SSH trenger da ikke store mengder entropi?
<krosenvold> Jeg vet ikke om det er eksakt 0
<Berge> Den skal velge ett ganske kort, tilfeldig tall, vel?
<Berge> SÃ¥nn for han Diffie-Hellman.
<krosenvold> Rent teknisk er det java programmer som bruker SecureRandom til en del ting de kansje ikke hadde trengt
<Berge> Ikke kjør teite programmer. (-:
<krosenvold> FOr eksempel bruker man en bunch med secure random hvis man starter en hvilken som helst java basert webserver
<Berge> Det løser jeg elegant, heldigvis.
<Berge> Hvorfor funker ikke audio-entropyd, egentlig?
<krosenvold> Det dreper lyden på maskinen min
<Berge> ah
<krosenvold> Men helt seriøst, hvis jeg ssh'er inn til boksen tror jeg entropigeneratoren praktisk talt ikke produserer noen ting
<Berge> krosenvold: Er du sikker på at du ikke har en maskinvare-modul?
<Berge> Har du installert mg-tools?
<krosenvold> Er det den som bruke cp ?
<krosenvold> cpu ?
<krosenvold> mg-tools =
<krosenvold> ?
<Berge> Nei, den snakker med maskinvaren i en del vanlige hovedkort.
<Berge> Jeg mente for øvrig rng-tools.
<krosenvold> Hmja, fikk ikke den til å virke heller :(
<krosenvold> Men bør sikkert sjekke den mer, gjorde ikke noe særlig mer enn apt-get
<Berge> hm?
<krosenvold> Har intel, så det burde jo virke
<Berge> Det er ikke gitt.
<Berge> Ikke alle chipset kommer med slikt.
<krosenvold> Jeg trodde den brukte differansen mellom to klokker inne i selve cpuen..?
<Berge> Men du må vel uansett ha eksplisitt maskinvarestøtte for det?
<krosenvold> Trodde ikke det
<krosenvold> Da jeg holdt på med bankid greiene fant jeg ut at det siden pentium iii har vært mulig å gå sterke tilfeldige tall fra cpu
<krosenvold> Fordi det er to klokker inni alle intel cpu'er, og disse har en viss "drift", så kan man visst klare å hente tilfeldige tall fra denne drifetn
<krosenvold> Berge: Det verste er egentlig å skulle betale MVA og toll på tilfeldige tall
<Berge> krosenvold: Du betaler ikke MVA for tallene d-:
<Berge> Men ja, jeg trodde som sagt du måtte ha noe dill i chipsettet som eksponerte CPU-klokkene.
<krosenvold> Det blir "hairsplitting"
<Berge> krosenvold: Nei, det blir det ikke (-:
<krosenvold> Kan hende
<krosenvold> Ikke mulig å få kjøpt tilfeldigheter i norge ?
<Berge> Vet ikke?
<krosenvold> Bjerkebanen
<krosenvold> Det er litt jævlig irriterende å ha verdens raskeste cpu men oppdage at en asus ee-pc går fortere fordi den har entropi
<krosenvold> ln -s /dev/urandom /dev/random fuckit
<krosenvold> 16 minutter byggetid -> 2
<Berge> Byggetid?
<krosenvold> KOmpilering
<Berge> Som er avhengig av entropi?
<krosenvold> Det startes noen webservere under veis
<Berge> au
<Berge> Det høres ut som om du gjør ganske smertefulle ting.
<krosenvold> Egentlig ikke, men java har et par "ting" som bruker securerandom som ikke burde
<krosenvold> ssl + File.createTempFIle()
<krosenvold> ssl er kanskje tilgitt
<Berge> Det at byggeprosessen din starter webtjenere høres det noe feil ut over, gitt (-:
<Berge> (NÃ¥ er det ofte veldig mye feil med java-bygging, dog.)
<Berge> SSL skal helst få bruke /dev/random, ja.
<krosenvold> Ikke hvis det er noe webgreier man bygger
<krosenvold> Den eneste feilen jeg har med java bygging er mangel på entropi
<Berge> Men da funker det jo fint å symlinke inn urandom.
<Berge> Du trenger jo ikke ordentlig entropi til bygging og testing.
<Kagee> http://lifehacker.com/5696245/burg-gives-your-multi+boot-screen-a-big-facelift
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-28
<audun> Problem med wireless network på gammel HP Compaq nx7000. Jeg bruker kablet nettverk nå, men vil gjerne sette opp wireless også. Trenger jeg noen tilleggsprogrammer/ drivere?
<Kagee> 1. har du skrudd på wlan-bryteren (om det finnes noen)
<Kagee> 2. Har du sjekket under "System->Administrajon->Tillegsdrivere"?
<audun> 1) Ja, 2) Ja, finnes ingen proprietære drivere.
<Kagee> dukker det opp et valg for Trådløs i nettverksmenyen ?
<audun> Nei
<Kagee> Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<audun> Xubuntu 10.10
<Kagee> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci -nn | pastebinit && lshw -C Network | pastebinit 
<audun> Ok, installert. Må jeg ta omstart eller gjøre noe spesielt?
<SlimG> audun: nei
<Kagee> du skal ha fått to url'er etter å ha kjørt den linja
<audun> Ja, stemmer.....
<Kagee> ... kan vi få dem ?
<audun> http://pastebin.com/J3m3jZwT   OG   http://pastebin.com/YHSVR8J4
<Kagee> høøø
<Kagee> skal ha fungert ut av boksen-uten-problemer siden ubuntu 7.04 hvis litt rask googling stemmer :-/
<Kagee> ifconfig | pastebinit
<audun> Kjørte den kommandoen. responsen var en annen url: http://pastebin.com/agPYukhd
<jo-erlend_> hey... Den kommandoen der har jeg ikke visst om. Den så praktisk ut.
<Kagee> audun: er dette en ren installasjon, eller har du forsøkt å "fikse" wlan på noen måte?
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: pastebinit ?
<jo-erlend_> mhm.
<SlimG> audun: Det som skjer er at all teksten som "ifconfig" kommandoen skriver ut, blir lagt ut på pastebin.com i stedet, slik at Kagee (og alle andre på internet) kan lese det
<audun> Ren installasjon, dagsfersk. Ingen fiksing. æresord!
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: jeg har brukt den her mye før, men den brakk skikkelig for en stund siden. ser ut til å være fikset i 10.10
<Kagee> hmmm
<jo-erlend_> åh. Ok. Liker ikke helt at pastebin.com er standard, men. Går det an å konfigurere den til å bruke en annen som standard?
<SlimG> jo-erlend_: ja
<audun> Denne samme maskinen har tidligere kjørt 8.04 på wlan.
<audun> Jeg mener 9.04
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: http://pastebin.com/rB4x1B64 :)
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: man pastebinit | pastebinit :)
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, jeg har da lest mansiden. 
<SlimG> jo-erlend_: ser den støtter 13 forskjellige pastebins til nå
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: aha, det var "som standard" du lurte på
<jo-erlend_> det ser jeg også. Jeg ser fremdeles ikke hvordan man får byttet ut default. 
<jo-erlend_> vel. Kan vel lage et alias. 
<SlimG> skulle til å nevne det :)
<Kagee> audun: ja, nettop. den skal ha fungert uten problemer siden 7.04.
<Kagee> den har configfiler i /etc/pastebin.d/ - men jeg ser ikke noen settings for default
<SlimG> Såvidt jeg vet er pastebinit et python script, så ikke umulig å endre default om ikke alias er godt nok
<audun> Jeg er ingen "techie," men er det Wlan vi snakker om fremdeles...?
<Kagee> audun: nei...
<SlimG> audun: nei :)
<Kagee> kommer noen på noe audun kan prøve? kortet skal som sagt fungere
<Kagee> audun: er det en egen bryter for wlan, eller er det en tastaturkombinasjon ?
<audun> Begge deler, men det er et blått indikatorlys
<audun> Nei forresten, bare bryter.
<Kagee> audun: skru det på, reboot, se om det funker når maskina starter opp igjen
<SlimG> audun: kommando for å se etter trådløse nettverk: sudo iwlist eth1 scanning|tee|pastebinit
<audun> Ok, tilbake om en stund.
<Kagee> når du ikke vet hva du skal gjøre, be kunden reboote :)
<SlimG> akk ... glem tee, tenkte ikke
<Kagee> han sa at det ikke dukket opp noe valg om trådløsvalg i nettworkmanager
 * SlimG stoler ikke på nm
<molven> never mind
<SlimG> molven: ?
<audun> Det virket! Nå er jeg på WLan!! Hva var det egentlig som skjedde?
<Kagee> :-/
<Kagee> aner ikke
<molven> SlimG: Det kan vere det nm står for
<molven> nm er jo tross alt litt mindless og på syre.
<SlimG> NM er veldig fin i teorien
<molven> Tja.
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, shibboleet!
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: ke?
<SlimG> jo-erlend_: En forklaring på hvordan du setter default pastebin riktig som dotfil -> http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2009/11/pastebinit-defaults.html
<jo-erlend_> SlimG, mangetakk :)
<SlimG> Kagee: leser du ikke xkcd?
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, jobber ikke du med tech support? :)
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: ohh, right
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, http://xkcd.com/806/
<audun> Takk for hjelpa, byebye
<Kagee> http://www.csmonitor.com/Innovation/Horizons/2010/1015/Shibboleet-XKCD-s-clever-code-word-explained
<Kagee> vel, jeg _er_ den linuxfolk blir satt over til :-P
<Kagee> jeg må få utført "linuxkunnskap hos banksupport
<Kagee> "-undersøkelsen min
<SlimG> regner med banksupport begynner å bli vant med "netbank+java+linux" spørsmål
<Kagee> mjaaa...
<Kagee> det var masse da nettpc'er med asuscraplinux var vanlig
<Kagee> jeg overtalte to stykker til å installere en av de netbook-ubuntu-derativene som var populære da, og de var kjempefornøyd
<Kagee> nå har det roet seg ned. har ikke hatt en eneste linuxtelefon etter 10.10 :-P
<SlimG> Jeg har en eee med 10.10 netbook edition, treeeg desktop, ikke noe jeg vil anbefale
<SlimG> 10.04 desktop gikk veldig bra på samme maskin
<SlimG> morro, windows er i ferd med å kræsje, men ting går fortsatt fint inni mitt lille vbox vindu med ubuntu
<Kagee> hihi
<SlimG> skulle gjerne ha snudd oppsettet andre veien hvis jeg hadde fått 3D ytelse i VM-gjester med Windows
<Berge> Hva skal du nå med 3D-ytelse i en virtuell maskin, egentlig? (-:
<jo-erlend_> Berge, spille dataspill, drive med 3D animasjon... Hva skal man med 3D?
<SlimG> Leke seff :)
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Spilling er vel ikke den store killerapplikasjonen for virtuelle maskiner (-:
<jo-erlend_> Berge, ikke enda... Fordi 3D ikke har vært særlig effektivt foreløpig. 
<Berge> Og fordi du mister ytelse i virtualisere uansett.
<jo-erlend_> det kommer helt an på.
<Berge> Nei (-:
<jo-erlend_> jo, det gjør det.
<Berge> Dvs, du kan få cache-effekter på disk og slikt.
<Berge> Men generelt mister du ytelse med virtualisering. Punktum.
<jo-erlend_> det er ikke så enkelt. :)
<Berge> Forklar, forklar.
<jo-erlend_> for det første er ytelse også avhengig av økonomi. Desto flere som kan dele en maskin effektivt, desto billigere blir ytelsen per bruker. Ergo kan du legge mer penger i maskinvaren som brukes. Ergo øker ytelsen per bruker. 
 * SlimG lukter en lengre diskusjon, rusler et annet sted og gjør noe fornuftig
<Berge> Eh.
<Berge> Du misforstår.
<Berge> Du kan utnytte ressurser mer effektivt (i god time-share-stil) med virtualisering.
<Berge> Men en virtuell maskin har per definisjon dårligere ytelse enn verten.
<jo-erlend_> ja. Men ikke nødvendigvis mye. 
<Berge> Stemmer.
<Berge> (Vanligvis får du en del ytelsestap, dog.)
<jo-erlend_> jeg vil tro at du med kvm og virtio får ganske minimalt ytelsestap i de aller fleste sammenhenger. 
<Berge> Det vil du nok.
<kilonux> hei har dere hørt om en måte å hakke  drm?
<Berge> Det viser seg at man får det likevel, sånn i praksis (-:
<Berge> kilonux: Mange.
<kilonux> ouh la
<Kagee> kilonux: det avhenger så klart av hvilken drm du mener :-P
<jo-erlend_> Berge, hvis/når vi får ordentlig PCI passthrough med støtte for VGA og 3D, så vil det kunne være en veldig fin ting for veldig mange mennesker.
<Berge> Helt sikkert.
<kilonux> jeg har kjøpt en film på virginmega og har prøvd alt. får ikke sett den, selv på windows og wmp 11
<Berge> Altså, det er mange fordeler med virtualisering, men det er altså ulemper også.
<SlimG> kilonux: hvilket format?
<kilonux> wmv
<Berge> kilonux: Klag?
<Kagee> Klag.
<SlimG> enig med ^^
<kilonux> selvfølgelig, men jeg må se filmen, jeg
<jo-erlend_> jeg fikk endelig sagt opp tv2 sumo... Skulle ha forlangt pengene tilbake, egentlig. 
<Berge> kilonux: Pirate bay?
<SlimG> hvilke format bruker de jo-erlend_ ?
<Kagee> news?
<kilonux> Berge: fins ikke
<jo-erlend_> SlimG, Silverlight. Det funker fint med Moonlight (den nyeste fungerer faktisk bedre enn Silverlight), bortsett fra at Microsoft ikke godtar at Moonlight-brukere får se DRM-beskyttet innhold. 
<Berge> kilonux: Vel, noe tilsvarende.
<Berge> Jeg har ikke helt oversikt for tiden (-:
<SlimG> jo-erlend_: må du se reklame på sumo forresten?
<jo-erlend_> SlimG, kan skippe over. De fjerner ikke reklamen. 
<jo-erlend_> men du kan altså ikke se norsk fotball eller utenlandsk innhold. Men du må betale full pris. 
 * SlimG har vært totalt uten tv i et år nå, går _veldig_ fint så langt
<jo-erlend_> jeg har ikke hatt tv på flere år. Dvs, jeg hadde en liten 13" som jeg satte bort når det ikke var VM i snooker. :)
 * Kagee har vært uten tv i tre år.
<Kagee> Men jeg har Uninett-TV om det er krise :)
<SlimG> jysses, føler meg virkelig ikke alene lengre :)
<jo-erlend_> hehe
<SlimG> ganske utdatert på trivielle (kjedelige) nyheter, så jeg går litt på tap der i sosiale sammenhenger, men jeg kan leve med det :)
<jo-erlend_> NRK er jo tilgjengelig om du ønsker å følge med, men... Jeg stoler vel blindt på at de viktige nyhetene oppsøker meg. :)
<SlimG> aner f.eks. ikke hva Obama gjør på, eller hva Rybak har gjort i det siste
<jo-erlend_> hehe
<SlimG> de viktigste nyhetene får jeg fra http://www.hasthelhcdestroyedtheearth.com/ :)
<jo-erlend_> hehe
<jo-erlend_> du har lagt merke til at det finnes en RSS-feed? :)
 * Mogget har ikke sett på tv på nesten 8 år.
<Mogget> En sjelden gang iblant så skulle jeg ønsket at jeg hadde tv, men i lengden så syns jeg det er bortkastet tid.
<Kagee> Mogget: du vet du har samme tvmuligheten som meg?
<Mogget> Kagee: den lille 20 tommern ute på kjøkkenet?
<Kagee> Mogget: jeg har ingen liten 20" på kjøkkenet :-/
<Kagee> snakket om uninett
<SlimG> jo-erlend_: hehe, jeg kunne tenkt meg den tjenesten på xmpp, så kanskje jeg hadde rukket å si et lurt ord før jeg forsvinner
<Mogget> Kagee: nei, ingen anelse.
<Kagee> Mogget: http://forskningsnett.uninett.no/tv/
<SlimG> jo-erlend_: Lurer på om skaperen av den nettsiden gleder seg veldig til 1. april :)
<Mogget> Kagee: nice, bare synd firewall på gatewayen min gjør så det der ikke fungerer :(
<Kagee> Mogget: youfail
<jo-erlend_> SlimG, hmm?
<jo-erlend_> åh :)
<Kagee> Mogget: og du aner ikke hvordan du slipper det gjennom ?
<Mogget> Kagee: jeg får det til å fungere om noen dager, må bare gidde å sette meg inn i det.
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-21
<lnostdal_> jommen flasks en har guugel når unity får maskinen til å nekte å boote ..    [17:41] <qwebirc76466> my lightdm.conf file still has greeter-session=unity-greeter in it ..  [17:45] <qwebirc76466> changing that line to greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter fixed it for me....not sure how the unity greeter got in there or why the config file didnt' change when I removed it
<lnostdal_> aner ikke åssen unity kom inn der; unity über alles! sieg fail!
<lnostdal_> (lightdm er gdm/kdm for xfce)
<xt> lightdm er vel standard i buntu nå?
<xt> over gdm
<geirha> Ja, 11.10 byttet til lightdm som standard. 11.04 brukte en annen (unity-greeter?).
<jo-erlend> geirha, tror det er motsatt. 11.04 brukte GDM. 11.10 bruker LightDM og unity-greeter er et "tema" for LightDM... såvidt jeg forstår.
<geirha> Ah, sikkert noe sånn ja.
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, han slettet altså et program, men prøvde å fortsette og bruke det. Det er ganske normalt at programmer som ikke finnes, ikke fungerer så bra. Tror ikke det er spesielt for Unity.
<jo-erlend> men hvis han fjernet pakken med en pakkehåndterer, burde vel dpkg-reconfigure ha blitt kjørt etterpå så han kunne bytte til et program som faktisk finnes.
<lnostdal> unity-greeter eksisterte; den sigsegv'et i en loop .. svart skjerm, greeter, svart skjerm, greeter etc.
<lnostdal> hammret på alt-f1 i 15 sekunder så "traff" jeg antageligvis og fikk opp konsollet
<lnostdal> antageligvis tilslutt*
<jo-erlend> det der skjønte jeg ingenting av. Hva gjør alt+f1?
<geirha> bytter til vc1
<Kagee> jo-erlend: du bytter til konsoll?
<jo-erlend> alt+ctrl+f1?
<Kagee> det er vel mulig å bruke bare alt noen steder ?
<geirha> Hvis du er i X11, må du ha med ctrl i tillegg, ja.
<lnostdal> ja, ctrl+alt+f1 mente jeg
<jo-erlend> ah, ja, DMen flytter til riktig konsoll når du starter den ja.
<geirha> Dagens xkcd var litt ... stor.
<jo-erlend> åjøiemeg.
<zid> Kagee: jeg kjørte en del av kommandoene man lista hos norsk tipping og andre steder. Som:
<zid> sudo apt-get install libccid pcscd pcsc-tools libpcsclite-dev
<zid> mener jeg det var
<jo-erlend> ...?
<jo-erlend> åh, hehe, jeg så ikke at du hadde en adresse foran der. :)
<geirha> Hm. Var det en fortsettelse på en flere dager gammel diskusjon? :)
<zid> jupp :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-22
 * RoyK vurderer sterkt å kjøpe ny mobil snart... http://www.mobili.no/tester/test-av-motorola-razr2/
<jo-erlend> sukk.. Canonical har mye å lære. Nå har de plutselig bestemt seg for å fjerne desktopcouch...
<jo-erlend> at det går an å bli så tjukke i huet.
<xt> Det har me vel sagt om Canonical lenge alle i saman :)
<xt> godt at du endelig er enig, jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> har vel aldri vært redd for å kritisere Canonical jeg?
<jo-erlend> Det går an å oppføre seg idiotisk uten å være idiot. Det synes jeg Canonical har demonstrert i denne saken. Jeg kan ikke forstå at vedlikeholdet av desktopcouch er så kostbart at det er verdt å ofre tillit utvikleres tillit for å spare.
<jo-erlend> det var kanskje litt mye tillit :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: om de skal fjerne pakker som er dårlig vedlikeholdt, kan de begynne med 95% av pakkene...
<RoyK> jo-erlend: når de ikke en gang klarer å fikse ting som #202009, så blir det litt dumt å kaste ut andre ting som ikke betyr stort for sikkerheten?
<jo-erlend> de vil også slette folks databaser. Så får vi bare håpe at de husker på å skru av synkroniseringen først, sånn at slettingen ikke også blir utført på alle PCene.
<RoyK> fra når blir eller ble dette fjerna?
<jo-erlend> u-d@l-u-c idag.
<jo-erlend> de fjerner det fordi de ikke klarte å skalere det opp til så mange millioner databaser. Isteden skal de støtte alle typer databaser på alle plattformer. Hvordan det skulle være noe lettere, begriper ikke jeg. Men det høres vel fint ut.
<bjorn1000> Hey.
<bjorn1000> Jeg har en ekstern harddisk, som jeg ikke får kontakt med når jeg plugger den inn i USB-porten. Finnes det noen form for fjernhjelp, eventuelt hvilke tips finnes? Jeg har søkt rundt og rundt på nettet og prøvd diverse MOUNT, men jeg er totalt newbee på dette, så nå sliter jeg! Jeg får ikke kontakt med harddisken i Windows, og ble derfor tipset om at Linux vil fikse biffen. Problemet er nok at den er slått av mens den 
<bjorn1000> Noen som er konge på dette?
<bjorn1000> Evt. dronning?
<bjorn1000> For eksempel kan kanskje Team-Viewer benyttes for å back'e meg. Eller?
<Kagee> Uten at jeg kan hjelpe deg, problemet ditt ble avkuttet.
<Kagee> Problemet er nok at den er slått av mens den...
<Kagee> og så kom det ikke noe mer
<bjorn1000> Problemet er nok at den er slått av mens den ikke var ferdig med å lese. Det MÅ DA være mulig å komme i gang med den igjen?
<bjorn1000> Når jeg prøver å få kontakt med den, maser den om at jeg må formatere den. Det kan jeg selvfølgelig ikke gjøre, for jeg må jo først få ut det som ligger på den. En klassiker, ja, jeg veit det. Men like fullt... :)
<RoyK> bjorn1000: du mister ikke kontakt med disken om du bare napper den ut under skriving/lesing
<RoyK> bjorn1000: for å sjekke hva kjernen sier, plugg ut disken, kjør dmsg -c, vent litt, plugg inn disken, vent 10-20 sekunder, kjør dmesg og pastebin det den har å si og pastebin også /proc/partitions når du er i gang
<bjorn1000> SÃ¥ lenger jeg ikke er newbie..:
<bjorn1000> Fant ikke kommandoen «dmsg», mente du:  Kommando «qmsg» fra pakke «torque-client» (universe)  Kommando «qmsg» fra pakke «torque-client-x11» (universe)  Kommando «dmesg» fra pakke «util-linux» (main) dmsg: kommando ikke funnet
<RoyK> dmesg
<RoyK> min feil :)
<RoyK> dmesg -c viser et lass med meldinger, men -c sørger for at loggen slettes
<bjorn1000> klogctl: Operasjonen er ikke tillatt
<RoyK> sudo
<RoyK> sudo dmesg -c
<RoyK> eller sudo -i
<RoyK> sistnevnte gjør deg til root, så kan du kjøre alt som vanlig derfra
<RoyK> men vær forsiktig som root ...
<bjorn1000> Like store problemer med pastebin. Skal det være sudo pastebin også?
<bjorn1000> Kommando ikke funnet, får jeg
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> dmesg | pastebinit
<RoyK> !pastebin
<lubotu3`> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RoyK> cat /proc/partitions | pastebinit
<bjorn1000> cat /proc/partitons | pastebinit
<bjorn1000> ..ikke her, kanskje.
<RoyK> å "pastebinne" er et (dårlig) uttrykk lånt fra engelsk - å legge noe på en pastebin
<RoyK> :)
<bjorn1000> Dette kom ut? http://paste.ubuntu.com/746107/
<RoyK> hm... det er bare rot-disken din
<RoyK> hva med dmesg?
<bjorn1000> Hva skal jeg skrive i tillegg til dmesg? FÃ¥r bare operasjon ikke tillatt
<bjorn1000> På dmesg | pastebinit, får jeg "Du prøver å sende et tomt dokument. Avslutter.!
<RoyK> ok, så om du plugger ut, venter 10 sekunder, og plugger inn igjen disken, så kommer det ikke noe mer i dmesg?
<RoyK> vent 10-20 sekunder etter at du har plugga inn disken
<RoyK> kjør så dmesg
<RoyK> uten -c
<bjorn1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746124/
<RoyK> så pastebinner du /proc/partitions en gang til
<RoyK> ser ut som om den finner to partisjoner der, sdb1 og sdb2
<RoyK> har den ikke montert dem opp?
<bjorn1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746124/
<RoyK> det var samme som forrige gang....
<bjorn1000> Hva er det jeg misser?
<RoyK> mount | pastebinit
<RoyK> bare for å se om noe er montert
<bjorn1000> Ja. først dette, (jeg hadde den gamle i minnet) http://paste.ubuntu.com/746129/
<bjorn1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746133/
<RoyK> greit - sdb[12] er ikke montert
<RoyK> hva er det på de to partisjonene?
<bjorn1000> er det de to partisonene på PCen eller på den eksterne HDen? På PCen har jeg Windows XP på en, og Linux på den største.
<bjorn1000> IIkke det du mente?
<RoyK> den eksterne
<RoyK> sdb er den eksterne
<RoyK> sda er den inni
<RoyK> (slik  ting ser ut på din maskin nå)
<bjorn1000> Der tror jeg det er en ghost av Win7 + Win7+annet på den andre.
<bjorn1000> Annet = bilder, videoer osv.
<RoyK> du kan montere dem manuelt
<RoyK> f.eks,
<RoyK> mkdir -p /mnt/hdb/1
<RoyK> mkdir -p /mnt/hdb/2
<RoyK> evt sdb
<RoyK> uansett -det er bare en katalog
<RoyK> men så - mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb/1
<RoyK> f.eks.
<bjorn1000> NÃ¥ skrev jeg ordrett mkdir -p /mnd/hdb/1 da var svaret
<bjorn1000> mkdir: kan ikke opprette katalog «/mnt/hdb»: Ikke tilgang
<RoyK> skriv "sudo" foran
<RoyK> skriv "sudo" foran "mount" også
<bjorn1000> mount: mount point /mnd/sdb/1 does not exist
<bjorn1000> mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<bjorn1000> det blinker i noen lamper, så kommer svaret
<bjorn1000> mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<RoyK> nei...
<RoyK> lag en katalog, f.eks. /mnt/asdf
<RoyK> så monterer du noe på den, f.eks. din første partisjon på den usb-disken, sdb1
<RoyK> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/asdf
<bjorn1000> mount: only root can do that
<RoyK> ja, som sagt må du skrive "sudo" foran sånt
<bjorn1000> mount: mount point /mnt/asdf does not exist
<bjorn1000> mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<geirha> Katalogen må eksistere, så du må lage den, med mkdir. F.eks.:  sudo mkdir /mnt/asdf   men jeg ville kanskje brukt et mer passende navn enn asdf
<bjorn1000> I am a robot
<geirha> Skjønt, asdf er veldig enkelt å skrive på et qwerty tastatur
<RoyK> we are ze robotz .. duut deet diit duuut
<bjorn1000> Ja, nå prøvde jeg først med sudo - da skjedde ikkeno. Så prøvde jeg uten sudo, og da fikk jeg at Filen eksisterer. Fremskritt?
<RoyK> bjorn1000: om du bare skriver "mount /dev/sdb1" og ikke angir monteringspunkt, så får du den feilmeldinga med "can't find..."
<geirha> bjorn1000: Hvis mkdir ikke skriver noe, så betyr det at den utførte oppgaven uten problemer.
<bjorn1000> Den skrev ikke noe.
<bjorn1000> Da er det vel ok
<RoyK> unix/linux er sånn - om den ikke har noe å klage over, så klager den heller ikke
<geirha> Da ble katalogen opprettet. ls /mnt
<geirha> Error: Success
<bjorn1000> Ja, da fikk jeg royk til svar
<bjorn1000> Jeg kalte altså katalogen royk
<RoyK> ok
<geirha> Et ord du tok ut av løse luften? :)
<RoyK> så monterer du sdb1 på den: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/royk
<RoyK> geirha: :)
<bjorn1000> Ikke noe svar, hvilket vel er meget positivt, slik jeg har forstått det :))))
<RoyK> jupp
<geirha> Jepp!
<RoyK> prøv ls /mnt/royk
<bjorn1000> Ja, da kom innholdet opp :)))))) Topp!
<bjorn1000> Ikke det at jeg personlig er så my e lengre, en
<bjorn1000> men
<bjorn1000> :)
<RoyK> bjorn1000: så kan du montere den andre partisjonen ogs...
<RoyK> også...
<bjorn1000> Betyr det at jeg nå skal skrive sudo mkdir /mnt/geirha
<bjorn1000> Sorry at jeg MÅ ha dette med teskje
<RoyK> du trenger et monteringspunkt, ja
<RoyK> men det kan være hvor som helst
<RoyK> monteringspunkt = katalog
<bjorn1000> ja, nå fikk jeg til svar:
<bjorn1000> geirha royk
<RoyK> fra ls /mnt ?
<bjorn1000> Ja
<RoyK> så monterer du bare sdb2 på den nye
<bjorn1000> Walk med though - jeg skroller meg i hjel for å se hva jeg gjorde forrige gang...
<bjorn1000> through
<RoyK> mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/geirha
<bjorn1000> ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Inn/ut-feil Failed to read hiberfil.sys: Inn/ut-feil Failed to mount '/dev/sdb2': Inn/ut-feil NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate it and mount a differ
<geirha> Kjørte du med eller uten sudo foran?
<bjorn1000> med sudo foran
<geirha> Ok da er det NTFS på sdb1 (les: windows partisjon), og det er noe feil på den.
<RoyK> evt sdb2
<geirha> err, ja, mente sdb2, ikke sdb1
<geirha> Du må inn i windows og kjøre filsystemsjekk på den.
<bjorn1000> Windows-partisjonen driter jeg i - det er det andre jeg er interessert i på harddisken
<bjorn1000> Jeg har prøvd filsystemsjekk - du mener sikkert sånn at jeg kan be den om å reparere seg selv og sånt? funker ikke
<RoyK> bjorn1000: finner du det du trenger på sdb1?
<RoyK> hvis så, kopier det ut og kjør en grundig sjekk av disken før du bruker den til noe annet :P
<bjorn1000> Ut fra hva jeg kan bedømme, er det nok den andre jeg skulle hatt tak i.
<RoyK> sdb2?
<bjorn1000> Ja
<RoyK> i så fall må du starte windows og kjøre chkdsk derfra
<RoyK> chkdsk /f d: eller hva den nå heter der
<bjorn1000> Det funker ikke - jeg får ikke kontakt med disken i windows. funker som eff her i linux (i forhold, da). jeg er mye lenger nå enn jeg har hatt sjans til i Windows.
<RoyK> bjorn1000: ser ikke windows disken overhodet?
<bjorn1000> Nei
<RoyK> bjorn1000: prøv: mount -o ro,recover /dev/sdb2 /mnt/geirha
<bjorn1000> Prøvde med sudo foran :) Fikk svar:
<RoyK> bjorn1000: evt: mount -t ntfs-3f -o ro,recover,force /dev/sdb2 /mnt/geirha
<bjorn1000> ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Inn/ut-feil Failed to read vcn 0x0: Inn/ut-feil ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Inn/ut-feil Failed to read vcn 0x0: Inn/ut-feil ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Inn/ut-feil Failed to read vcn 0x0: Inn/ut-feil
<RoyK> inn/ut-feil høres stygt ut - er det noe nytt i dmesg?
<bjorn1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746179/
<bjorn1000> Skal jeg prøve med force nå?
<bjorn1000> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-3f'
<RoyK> bjorn1000: spørs om det hjelper: "Buffer I/O error on device sdb2, logical block 1152" <-- det der betyr at det sannsynligvis er feil på disken (fysisk feil)
<RoyK> prøv ntfs-3g
<RoyK> min feil (igjen)
<RoyK> [ 5998.487752] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb]  Sense Key : Medium Error [current]
<RoyK> [ 5998.487757] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb]  Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error
<RoyK> det der er klar tale - feil på medium, dvs selve disken
<geirha> PÃ¥ tide med gddrescue
<RoyK> du kan installere ddrescue og se hva den klarer å få ut av disken/partisjonen
<RoyK> geirha: jupp (selv om jeg ikke har prøvd gnome-varianten)
<geirha> Det er den som er anbefalt på ubuntu wikien
<bjorn1000> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<geirha> !datarecovery
<RoyK> bjorn1000: mount | pastebinit
<RoyK> !gddrescue
<geirha> !undelete
<lubotu3`> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<bjorn1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746190/
<RoyK> bjorn1000: sdb2 er montert...
<RoyK> bjorn1000: sjekk om du får ut data derfra - får du til det, er det fint
<bjorn1000> Royk - hva skriver jeg da da
<RoyK> bjorn1000: df -h | pastebinit
<bjorn1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746195/
<RoyK> tja ... du har ikke nok plass på lokal disk til å kopiere ned de 177GB som ligger på den disken/partisjonen
<RoyK> eller har du en ekstra partisjon på sda?
<RoyK> etter hva jeg kan se på http://paste.ubuntu.com/746107/, er sda på 120GB, litt lite om du trenger plass til 177GB :þ
<bjorn1000> Får jeg gjort noe med det? Jeg ga Ubuntu så mye som mulig, da jeg var ferdig med WIndows, liksom...
<bjorn1000> royk - jeg kan vel koble til en ekstern harddisk til, kanskej?
<RoyK> ja
<bjorn1000> royk http://paste.ubuntu.com/746216/
<bjorn1000> RoyK - http://paste.ubuntu.com/746216/
<RoyK> bjorn1000: ja, der har du sdc1 som er en partisjon - montér den et sted...
<RoyK> dvs
<RoyK> sjekk om den ble montert automatisk
<RoyK> mount
<bjorn1000> Den er hvert fall synlig på "skrivebordet"
<RoyK> mount vil vise hvor den er
<RoyK> ta det her fra kommandolinja...
<bjorn1000> med eller uten sudo nå?
<RoyK> du trenger ikke sudo for å vise hvor den er montert
<bjorn1000> hallo
<bjorn1000> hvorfor kommer ikke det jeg limer inn inn?
<RoyK> ikke lim inn her - bruk en pastebin :)
<RoyK> !pastebin
<lubotu3`> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bjorn1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746223/
<bjorn1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746227/
<bjorn1000> RoyK - Hvis jeg kopierer over fra den ødelagte til den som funker - risikerer jeg at jeg ikke får frem NOE på den som funker etter det?
<RoyK> bjorn1000: tja - du kan få over alt, eller noe, eller i verste fall veldig lite
<RoyK> bjorn1000: for å starte overføring, gjør:
<RoyK> cd "/media/My Book"
<geirha> Den er FAT32 :/
<bjorn1000> Ja?
<bjorn1000> No good?
<RoyK> sudo rsync -avP /mnt/geirha problemdisk
<geirha> FAT32 støtter ikke filer større enn 4GiB
<RoyK> geirha: det er den andre partisjonen - sdb2 er ntfs
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> sdc1 er fat32
<geirha> Ah, jeg ville lagd et bilde med ddrescue
<RoyK> så du får ikke kopiert over store filer dit
<RoyK> geirha: tiltredes
<RoyK> bjorn1000: med ddrescue kan du lage et bilde av disken, dvs alt som den klarer å få klora ut avden
<RoyK> bjorn1000: det vil nok ta sin tid, over natta, kanskje lenger
<RoyK> bjorn1000: men da får du ut alt som er mulig å få ut
<RoyK> bjorn1000: ligger det noe på den nye usb-disken allerede? hvis så, kan du slette det?
<bjorn1000> Ja, det ligger en del der allerede.
<geirha> eller kopiere det en annen plass?
<bjorn1000> Så jeg bør hvert fall tømme den nye USB-disken helt, for å være sikker.
<bjorn1000> Kopiere den over til et annet sted...
<bjorn1000> RoyK - -jeg har natta foran meg, jeg
<RoyK> bjorn1000: for å få lagt et ddrescue-bilde på den, må den ha et annet filsystem enn fat32, og da må du flytte ut dataene først
<RoyK> bjorn1000: bare du får satt igang ddrescue, vil den kunne gå av seg selv
<geirha> Evt. hvor my ledig plass har den?   df -h "/media/My Book"
<geirha> Kan alltids minke størrelsen på sdc1 og lage en sdc2 med ext3 hvis den har en 2-300GiB ledig
<geirha> *ext4
<geirha> Skjønt, det å endre størrelse på partisjoner er ikke helt ufarlig i seg selv. Ting kan gå galt, men det er sjeldent.
<bjorn1000> Jeg er i gang med å tømme "My Book", det vil ta tid, ser jeg. Så da spørs det om tråden må tas opp igjen senere :(( Jeg tar ikke sjansen på at jeg mister noe (mer). Jeg noterer meg ddrescue, og tipper jeg sikkert finner et eller annet om det på nettet . Jeg detter av når det er frem og tilbake med sdc og ext. Need input, merker jeg. Takk skal dere ha så lengt uansett!!!
<RoyK> bjorn1000: gddrescue er grafisk og sikkert lettere å bruke
<geirha> Gjerne les https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery imens.
<geirha> Nei, er det det?
<geirha> g-en står for GNU ikke, gnome.
<bjorn1000> Royk - Grafisk i Linux?
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> geirha: trodde det var noe gnome-greier
<geirha> Menne, DataRecovery-sida, les den. Du trenger ikke forstå alt som står, bare sånn at du har en idé om hva som skal skje.
<RoyK> ddrescue er den jeg kjenner fra før
<RoyK> bjorn1000: glem det...
<geirha> Det er to ddrescue-kommandoer. En er GNU, en er fra et annet prosjekt.
<geirha> Pakkenavnet til den fra GNU er gddrescue, men kommandoen heter ddrescue.
<RoyK> jeg har bare brukt ddrescue (dvs dd_rescue)
<RoyK> men de funker nok på samme måte, vil jeg tro :P
<bjorn1000> Sitter med denne PCen, en annen som kopierer hele den eksterne HDen, og en tredje hvor jeg leser om ddrescue. Herregud, dette kaller jeg multitasking. Men er gddrescue noe annet enn ddrescue, altså, ikke bare en typo fra RoyK. Okay
<RoyK> det er noe begrensa hvor mange måter det er å prøve å tyne ut data fra en døende disk...
<RoyK> bjorn1000: hold deg til gddrescue
<bjorn1000> Royk: OK
<bjorn1000> Royk: gddrescue i Ubuntu?
<geirha> «There are two different programs for making an image of a damaged device, in preparation for rescuing files. They are confusingly given the same name:»
<geirha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Imaging_a_damaged_device.2C_filesystem_or_drive
<bjorn1000> Haha: "This is the one you want." Klar tale :)
<geirha> ;)
<bjorn1000> geirha: Ingen tvil om at mange av mine filer er over 4GB.
<geirha> Og MSDOS (VFAT) == FAT32; det du har på sdb1 og sdc1
<geirha> Derfor må vi få lagt inn et ext3- eller ext4-filsystem sdc (My Book-en)
<RoyK> bjorn1000: når du har fått kopiert ut alt fra den disken, plugg den inn og dobbeltsjekk at den får samme enhetsnavn (sdc - sjekk dmesg), kjør umount /dev/sdc1 (eller hva den nå blir hetende) og lag et nytt ext4-filsystem der: mkfs -t ext4 ...
<geirha> Nei, må endre partisjonstypen også
<geirha> SÃ¥, jeg ville brukt gparted. Slette sdc1 og lage en ny med ext4.
<geirha> bjorn1000: Du kommer til å gå fra "noob" til "pro" på en tirsdagskveld
<bjorn1000> geirha: Veeeel. Jeg vet ikke. Jeg føler meg sånn passe grønn, og er sikkert omtrent kritthvit i trynet. Men henger på :)
<RoyK> http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/Ny-studie-sr-tvil-om-sensasjonsfunnet-6704024.html <-- hm... her argumenterer man for at noe ikke skal kunne dra fortere enn lyset med argumenter fra kjent fysikk - blir ikke det litt rart om det observerte bryter med kjent fysikk?
<RoyK> geirha: du må vel strengt tatt ikke endre partisjontypen - om det er type 82 eler type ff eller whatnot er jo ikke noe ext4 bryr seg stort om...
 * RoyK er så trøt at han kke kan stave rktig lgr zzzzz...
<geirha> Ok, jeg har ikke så veldig mye kjennskap til hvordan ext fungerer under panseret, men det må vel være en grunn til at det finnes en egen partisjonstype for windows og en for linux?
<RoyK> geirha: det er historisk
<RoyK> evt pre-historisk
<RoyK> det er bare en 8bit-indentifikator som linux gir en god dag i
<geirha> Ok, jeg kjøper den :)
<geirha> Men, vil uansett anbefale bjorn å bruke gparted til å konvertere.
<RoyK> ja... sikkert lettere enn kommandolinja
<locodir-user> RoyK / geirha - nå er jeg klar med "My Book" - er det noen av dere som har tålmodighet nok til å leie meg gjennom, step by step?
<bjorn1000> RoyK / geirha - nå er jeg klar med "My Book" - er det noen av dere som har tålmodighet nok til å leie meg gjennom, step by step?
<RoyK> bjorn1000: start gparted
<bjorn1000> start: Unknown job: gparted
<bjorn1000> Jeg har installert gddrescue. Riktig?
<RoyK> bjorn1000: denne linux-maskinen, har den grafisk login og sånt?
<bjorn1000> Den har liksom skrivebord med ikoner på venstre side.
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> geirha: husker du hvor man finner gparted i det der?
<RoyK> evt kan du bare ta det manuelt - det går fort...
<bjorn1000> Jeg søker opp gparted - den finner ikke noe.
<RoyK> først: napp ut disken og cat /proc/partitions, så stapper du inn disken igjen og sjekker /proc/partitions igjen
<geirha> Skrivebord med ikoner på venstre side høres ut som unity. Dvs. Ubuntu 11.04 eller 11.10
<geirha> I så fall, trykk windowstasten og skriv gparted
<geirha> Hvis gparted ikke er installert, trykk på handleposen i venstremargen, søk etter gparted og trykk installer.
<bjorn1000> Skal jeg velge Gnome eller KDE ?
<bjorn1000> geirha: Skal jeg velge Gnome partisjonsredigering, eller KDE Partition Manager ?
<geirha> gnome
<RoyK> bjorn1000: det er gnome som er rammeverket du bruker nå - kde er noe tilsvarende som ser litt mer ut som windoze - å blande dem gir bare mer krøll
<bjorn1000> Geirha/RoyK: NÃ¥ er den installert. Og startet.
<RoyK> bjorn1000: da kan du klikke deg fram til den disken du nettopp tømte
<geirha> Ok, /dev/sda er sannsynligvis valgt som standard. Vel /dev/sdc
<geirha> *Velg
<bjorn1000> Skal jeg skrive inn /dev/sdc i terminal?
<RoyK> bjorn1000: nei - bare bruk gparted
<bjorn1000> Royk: Den driver fremdeles og søker etter partisjoner i /dev/sdd
<geirha> sdd? hm.
<bjorn1000> Geirha: NÃ¥ stoppet den.
<bjorn1000> Geirha: Og nå vises et bilde over hva som finnes
<geirha> Oppe til høyre, har du valgt /dev/sdc der?
<jo-erlend> «Tjenesten funka ikke, så vi måtte ta den bort. Men jeg er helt uenig i at den ikke burde ha vært tatt ut av beta». Herlig.
<geirha> (oppe til høyre i gparted-vinduet)
<bjorn1000> geirha Ja
<bjorn1000> Der vises nå Fat32 - /media/My Book ...
<geirha> Med et nøkkel-ikon?
<bjorn1000> Geirha Ja
<geirha> Høyreklikk den og velg avmonter
<bjorn1000> Geirha Og en del som heter "Ikke allokert"
<bjorn1000> Geirha: Nå søker den etter partisjoner i dev/sdd
<geirha> Ok, når den er ferdig, bør nøkkelikonet være borte, og det vil ikke stå /media/My Book lenger
<geirha> Da kan du høyreklikke den og velge Formater til -> ext4
<bjorn1000> Geirha: Da har jeg satt i gang det, og det står  "1 operasjon gjenstår"
<geirha> Jepp, for å utføre operasjonen, trykker du den grønne haka øverst i vinduet.
<bjorn1000> Alle handlinger vellykket utført. "Lagre detaljer" eller "lukk" ??
<geirha> lukk
<geirha> Da har du et ext4-filsystem på den disken
<bjorn1000> geirha: Ja, nå søker den etter partisjoner i /dev/sdd igjen
<bjorn1000> geirha: Nå stoppet den, og det står "0 operasjoner gjenstår".
<geirha> Og /dev/sdc har én partisjon, /dev/sdc1 med ext4-filsystem
<bjorn1000> geirha Ja, i tillegg til noe som heter "Ikke allokert" på 2,49MiB
<geirha> Det er 2,49MiB av disken du ikke får brukt akkurat nå. Det er ikke så farlig.
<geirha> Nå må vi montere opp /dev/sdc1, og lage et bilde av /dev/sdb2 med ddrescue
<bjorn1000> geirha: Det skal gjøres i Terminal-vinduet?
<geirha> Ja. Du kan lukke gparted nå.
<bjorn1000> geirha: Hva skriver jeg egentlig?
<RoyK> ja, og den jobben her kommer til å ta tid... etter du er ferdig med denne, har du igjen litt losetup-magi og ting, men det kan vi ta senere
<geirha> Først og fremst må vi påse at ingen av partisjonene på /dev/sdb er montert.
<RoyK> mount | grep sdb
<RoyK> grep er tekstsøk
<geirha> Kanskje vi skal gjøre det enklere å innslutte alle terminalkomandoer i « og ». E.g. «mount | grep sdb»
<bjorn1000> Royk/geirha: /dev/sdb1 on /mnt/royk type vfat (rw) /dev/sdb2 on /mnt/geirha type fuseblk (ro,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<bjorn1000> Ja, det hadde vært fint
<RoyK> men snakkes - må ta en tiiidlig kveld i kveld - har traska 12km i skauen i dag og er rimelig pudding... natti :)
<geirha> «sudo umount /mnt/royk; sudo umount /mnt/geirha»
<bjorn1000> Royk-takk skal du ha i kveld
<RoyK> :)
<geirha> God natt, RoyK :)
<bjorn1000> geirha: Ikke noe tilbakemelding, det har jeg lært er positivt!
<geirha> Jepp, dobbeltsjekk med «mount | grep sdb»
<geirha> Den skal nå ikke skrive noe
<bjorn1000> Skrev ikke noe nå
<geirha> Flott. Da gjenbruker vi /mnt/royk-katalogen som monteringspunkt for /dev/scd1. «sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/royk»
<geirha> Etter det, skal «ls /mnt/royk» kun si: lost+found
<geirha> lost+found er en katalog som alle ext-filsystemer har.
<bjorn1000> geirha: Jeg fikk lost+found
<geirha> Ok, da prøver vi en kommando fra DataRecovery-sida
<geirha> «sudo ddrescue -r 3 /dev/sdc1 /mnt/royk/bilde.img /mnt/royk/bilde.log»
<geirha> ARgh!
<geirha> nei
<geirha> «sudo ddrescue -r 3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/royk/bilde.img /mnt/royk/bilde.log»
<geirha> der, sdb2 er den vi vil avbilde, ikke sdc1
<bjorn1000> geirha: ddrescue: Can't open input file: No such file or directory
<bjorn1000> Det er i Terminal jeg skal gjøre dette?
<geirha> Hm. men /dev/sdb2 var jo nettopp montert ...
<geirha> Kan du kjøre «sudo fdisk -l» (liten L, ikke tallet én) og legge det den skriver i en pastebin?
<bjorn1000> geirha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/746358/
<geirha> Hm. Kan den ha endret navn til /dev/sdd mon tro?
<geirha> Det stemmer at det er tre harddisker tilkoblet nå, og den du vil ha ut data fra er en 500 GB disk?
<bjorn1000> geirha: Nå er det den som sitter i selve maskinen, og to USB-disker her. Jeg er usikker på om den USB-disken er på 500, men det er ikke umulig. jeg vet hvert fall at den som det skal kopieres til (My  Book) er på 750 GB. Jeg har startet GParted igjen. Vil ikke den ha svaret?
<bjorn1000> geirha: I så fall - hvor skal jeg se?
<geirha> 19:18 < bjorn1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746195/
<geirha> Der står det sdb og 500 GB, så det ser ut til å være den.
<geirha> Hvis du plugget den ut og inn igjen mens /dev/sdb1 og/eller /dev/sdb2 var montert, så gir det mening at den ble hetende /dev/sdd etter det.
<geirha> I så fall; «sudo ddrescue -r 3 /dev/sdd2 /mnt/royk/bilde.img /mnt/royk/bilde.log»
<bjorn1000> geirhar: Jeg ser i Gparted at der du viste meg et lite nøkkelsymbol i sta (på den andre partisjonen), har /dev/sdd et rødt utropstegn foran /dev/sdd2 (ntfs). Det kan vel tyde på at du har rett -at det er noe DRIT med den.
<geirha> Jepp.
<bjorn1000> geirha - ja, nå startet en greie her -
<geirha> Da er det bare å sett på kaffetrakteren :)
<geirha> *sette
<bjorn1000> Ja, nå blinker det voldsomt i lysdioder her, og det durer og det går på skjermen. errsize akkurat nå er 270 kB, den har funnet 5 feil.
<bjorn1000> geirha: So far...
<geirha> Definitivt en døende disk.
<geirha> Det eneste vi kan gjøre nå er å håpe på at den får hentet ut nok data til å redde det viktigste.
<bjorn1000> geirha: Hva er det i realiteten vi gjør nå?
<geirha> Vi leser disken, byte for byte og skriver det til en fil på den andre eksterne disken.
<geirha> Deler av disken er skadet, så vi får ikke lest noe der ifra, men den fortsetter å prøve å lese resten av disken.
<bjorn1000> Blir chat'en her inaktiv etter en stund, hvis jeg ikke skriver noe i blant? For øvrig fremdeles 270 kB og 5 feil.
<bjorn1000> <geirha) Rettelse: 286 kB og 6 feil.
<geirha> Så den endelige fila vil inneholde hull, så noen filer vil nok være tapt, men hvis vi er heldige, vil vi klare å redde de fleste filene.
<bjorn1000> geirha: Helt konge.
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-23
<RoyK> geirha: det er vel sektor for sektor, ikke byte for byte...?
<bjorn1000> geirha: Hei. Det driver faktisk på enda. Men det ser ut til å gå mye seinere nå enn det gjorde til å begynne med. Men det driver på, ja.
<bjorn1000> Royk: Ja. Som sagt :)
<bjorn1000> RoyK: Startet i går kl. 2215.
<RoyK> bjorn1000: en harddisk er omtrent dobbelt så rask på begynnelsen (dvs ytterst på skiva) siden det er cirka dobbelt så mange sektorer der som innerst...
<RoyK> bbl
<bjorn1000> RoyK: Nuuuvel. Det forklarer saken :))
<RoyK> bjorn1000: hvor stor har bilde.img blitt?
<bjorn1000> RoyK: Det står ikke her. Står at errsize=143 MB, og den har funnet 3774 feil.
<geirha> I en ny terminal: «ls -lh /mnt/royk»
<bjorn1000> geirha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/746919/
<geirha> Oi, 63 GiB av ... 400-noe GiB
<geirha> Det tok lenger tid enn forventet :/
<xt> 1227   @dennis │ ehm. folk lo da den falt ut. det ble IKKE "god stemning"
<xt> argh, misclick
<xt> orsak.
<geirha> Men, har du sagt A, må du si B ... eller er det Å?
<geirha> Hva falt ut?
<xt> dildo, ut av ein sekk
<Malin> what?!
<xt> han sa først "det vart god stemning då den falt ut"
<xt> lett å tolke det feil, så 1227 var ein korreksjon til det
<geirha> Ah. Haha
<RoyK> PST vil visst kriminalisere "thought-crime" http://www.aftenposten.no/meninger/Heksejakt-p-terrortanker-6704662.html
 * blaamann endret Ctrl-delete til delete for å flytte filer i Nautilus til Trash
<bjorn1000> Status: http://paste.ubuntu.com/747024/
<geirha> Vil det være et problem å ha maskinen på i en uke i strekk?
<Berge> bjorn1000: Du prøver å redde disk?
<geirha> Han har en døende ekstern disk på 500GB
<geirha> 64G på ~17 timer
<Berge> auda
<Berge> Med dd_rescue?
<Kagee> usb1 ?
<geirha> Nei, GNU ddrescue
<geirha> Ja, fra en USB disk til en annen
<Kagee> :-/
<Berge> Ja, det er dd_rescue.
<Berge> Er det GNU?
<geirha> Eller, vet ikke om det er usb1
<Berge> Over USB1? heh
<Berge> 11Mbit!
<geirha> Berge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Imaging_a_damaged_device.2C_filesystem_or_drive
<Berge> geirha: åh, det er forskjell?
<Berge> Jeg tenkte på den som er pakket i ddrescue, og binæren heter dd_rescue.
<Berge> Kjekt at det finnes en moderne GNU-variant.
<geirha> Vet ikke hva forskjellen er, men vi installerte gddrescue
<Kagee> kanskje en idé å sjekke om det er usb1 uansett
<geirha> ddrescue-kommandoen vi kjører skal kunne avbrytes og fortsettes senere, så det bør være mulig å flytte diskene til en maskin som har raskere usb.
<Kagee> ...etter at man har bekreftet at det faktisk er usb1. Selv hadde jeg også overført til en egen interndisk, og ikke en annen usbdisk
<geirha> Den interne var på 160GB eller noe
<RoyK> Berge: iirc er dd_rescue != gnu ddrescue
<RoyK> s/iirc/svjv/ :P
<Berge> RoyK: Ja, jeg fant ut det.
<RoyK> k
<bjorn1000> Royk / geirha / Kagee - Det er usb2. Har ikke usb3. http://paste.ubuntu.com/747067/
<RoyK> uff - ting tar visst tid...
<RoyK> bjorn1000: med så mye feil, spørs det om det hadde gått så mye raskere med  usb3
<Berge> Den forsøker vel å lese de samme sektorene igjen og igjen.
<bjorn1000> RoyK - SÃ¥nn er livet. Ingen tvil om at gamle-disken sliter. Ja, men jeg har ikke USB3. Den leser vel sektorene 3 ganger, med den kommandoen vi har gitt.
<RoyK> jau - er vel bare å la den holde på...
<bjorn1000> RoyK: Jepp
<Berge> bjorn1000: Alle, ikke bare de den feiler på?
<geirha> Ja, kjører med -r 3. Hadde kanskje vært en ide og kjøre over disken én gang først.
<RoyK> bjorn1000: i tillegg kommer det at diskkontrolleren sannsynligvis prøver flere ganger den også
<bjorn1000> Samma det - reddes det som reddes kan.
<geirha> Nei, den prøver bare igjen på de som feiler, den må da være såpass smart. :)
<RoyK> bjorn1000: det kan ta noen dager, men når du er ferdig, sitter du i hvert fall igjen med noe som bør være det beste du kan få uten å sende den til IBAS eller tilsvarende
<bjorn1000> Hvis og når dette går i boks, får dere tenke ut hvem eller hva som fortjener en donasjon, i og med at IBAS går tomhendt.
<geirha> Jeg tar gjerne en donasjon av alle pornobildene du klarer å redde
<RoyK> bjorn1000: du bør i hvert fall se på muligheten til å sette opp noe i speil/raid neste gang
<Berge> RoyK: Jeg antar at bjorn1000 har lært leksen om sikkerhetskopi nå (-:
<Berge> (RAID er ikke sikkerhetskopi.)
<RoyK> nei, men det er veldig fint mot disker som ryker...
 * RoyK skulle ønske det fantes et vettugt filsystem med snapshot-støtte på linux
<Berge> lvm?
<RoyK> "vettugt"?
<RoyK> lvm-snapshotting er bak mål
<Berge> Hva er galt med lvm?
<Berge> Hvorfor det?
<RoyK> for hvert snapshot, legger du til én i/o-operasjon for hver write/modify
<bjorn1000> geirha: Eh, NEI. Det vil du ikke, muæhh hæhh hæhh hæhhh! :DDD
<Berge> RoyK: Og det gjør du ikke for andre COW-snapshotsystemer?
<RoyK> bjorn1000: ikke med zfs, f.eks. - der skrives endringene til et nytt sted og en peker oppdateres
<RoyK> heller ikke btrfs
<Berge> Du må fortsatt slå opp pekeren en eller annen retning.
<RoyK> men btrfs != vettugt så lenge det ikke er flagga stabilt (og så lenge det mangler fsck)
<bjorn1000> Berge: For så vidt, men jeg er IKKE dårlig på sikkerhetskopier, egentlig. Men joda. Enda bedre, vil jeg nok bli.
<Berge> RoyK: Tror det har fått fsck i helt nye versjoner!
<RoyK> Berge: det er LITT forskjell på å endre en peker og å utføre en i/o-operasjon x ganger
<RoyK> Berge: nei
<Berge> btrfs er jo et takras av prioriteringer.
<Berge> RoyK: Åh, kanskje det bare var snakk om.
<Berge> bjorn1000: Du er åpenbart ikke flink nok? (-:
<RoyK> det har vært snakk om det i drøyt to år
<Berge> bjorn1000: Sånn all den tid du bruker energi på å redde data her.
<bjorn1000> Berge: Nei. Umulig å være uenig i det :/
<RoyK> Berge: med zfs og ~100 snapshots av et filsystem, er i/o til det filsystemet som i/o til et filsystem uten snapshots...
<Berge> RoyK: Folk jobber visst med lvm-redirect-problemet også: https://github.com/jthornber/linux-2.6/blob/thin-stable/Documentation/device-mapper/thin-provisioning.txt
<RoyK> Berge: med zfs og noen tusen snapshots, tar det opp mer minne, men det er det...
<Berge> RoyK: Med ZFS dør ytelsen din på Linux uansett, siden du må bruke FUSE.
<Berge> Så du må ut og inn av userland for hver bidige operasjon.
<RoyK> Berge: uansett synes jeg snapshotting bør være i filsystemet og ikke på blokk-laget
<Berge> RoyK: Jeg er litt agnostisk der.
<RoyK> litt greit at metadata er konsistent med snapshots
<Berge> Tror jeg.
<Berge> Det er fordeler og ulemper med begge deler.
<RoyK> med lvm er snapshot async if forhold til metadata
<RoyK> dvs du aner ikke hvor mye du får med
<Berge> Eksempelvis får du vesentlig mindre kompleks filsystemkode. ext[234] er tross alt dødelig stabile greier.
<Berge> Og du får df som gir mening (=
<RoyK> Berge: tviler litt på at noen "hooks" for å tillate sync-snapshotting ville gått ut over stabiliteten...
<Berge> RoyK: Det er litt mer komplekst enn som så i virkeligheten.
<Berge> Det tok ganske mange år for ZFS å bli noe i nærheten av modent.-
<Berge> Og Sun kastet _mye_ penger og flinke folk på det.
<RoyK> Berge: jada - prøver ikke å si at det er enkelt - bare sier at lvm snap ikke er liv laga
<Berge> RoyK: Tja.
<Berge> Det er fint for veldig mange ting.
<Berge> Om du skal ha _masse_ ytelse, går du jo uansett ikke for ZFS eller noe annet med snapshoting.
<Berge> Og det ser ut til at man forsøker å fikse litt på LVM:
<Berge> s/:/.7
<RoyK> Berge: atte... som sagt - om du har ett snapshot på LVM, så dobler du antall IOPS for skriveoperasjoner, om du har to snapshots, tredobler du IOPS osv
<RoyK> Berge: om du mener det er akseptabelt, har du en litt annen virkelighetsoppfatning enn det jeg har
<Berge> RoyK: Det kommer som sagt an på usecaset.
<RoyK> nei, det gjør ikke det...
<Berge> Jeg har egentlig sjeldent behov for snapshoting generelt, så jeg ser ikke helt fascinasjonen.
<Berge> Jeg har brukt det for å teste virtuelle maskiner fra tid til annen (og ha en kjent state å gå tilbake til), men det føltes verken kjappere eller treigere.
<RoyK> Berge: om du har brukt snapshotting i praksis, ville du nok hatt et litt annet syn på det :)
<Berge> Antagelig fordi overheadet i å virtualisere et helt system eter opp en ekstra IOPS eller to.
<Berge> RoyK: Vel, ja, men jeg sier altså at LVM er helt fint for en del use cases.
<Berge> Og at ZFS (for ikke å snakke om btrfs) har sine problemer.
<Berge> Hva bruker du snapshoting til? (-:
<RoyK> Berge: jeg har 50TB+ med snapshotting hvert 10. minutt, hver time osv og legger tilbake data fra backup (dvs ikke snaps) svææææææææært skjelden
<RoyK> Berge: hvilke problemer er det du sikter til med ZFS?
<Berge> RoyK: Ytelse, spesielt på Linux.
<RoyK> ja, men så kjører jeg ikke zfs-fuse :P
<RoyK> fuse har ytelsesproblemer
<Berge> Men da kjøre du ikke linux.
<RoyK> ikke til zfs-lagring, nei...
<Berge> Nei, og da snakker vi jo overhodet ikke om det samme (-:
<RoyK> av samme grunn som at jeg ikke kjører IIS/.net på linux
<Berge> Jeg løser dette ved å ikke kjøre IIS.
<RoyK> eller banker inn spiker med skrutrekker...
<Berge> Og ikke bruke BSD.
<Berge> (-:
<Berge> Men hva bruker du snapshoting til?
<RoyK> kall det gjerne sanntidsbackup
<Berge> Av hva?
<RoyK> noen sletter en katalog med et lass med drit, så ligger det i snapshottet
<Kagee> git ^___^ :-P
<RoyK> kan ikke bruke git/svn/hg/etc for brukerdata...
<Berge> Det finnes en rekke måter å få til ca-sanntidssikkerhetskopier som ikke er på filsystemnivå, avhengig av hva man gjør.
<RoyK> jadajada - jeg sier bare at snapshotting er MYE lettere enn alt det andre ;)
<Berge> RoyK: Jeg er ikke uenig, jeg bare lurer på når det er _nyttig_ (-:
<RoyK> det er _alltid_ nyttig
<Berge> Nei.
<Berge> Det er det altså ikke.
<RoyK> neivel
<RoyK> fortell
<Berge> Og verdien av å kjøre Linux er ganske høy for meg, så selv om det er nyttig fra tid til annen, skal det litt til for å bli nyttig nok til at det er verdt det å bruke en BSD eller Solaris.
<RoyK> når er det snapshotting ikke er nyttig?
<Berge> RoyK: Eh, det er du som har bevisbyrden her, ikke jeg (-:
<RoyK> du kommer med en påstand...
<Berge> Nei, du gjør.
<Berge> Utgangspunktet er vel ordinære filsystemer?
<Berge> Og så mener du at snapshoting er nyttig. (Hvilket jeg er enig i, for noen tilfeller.)
<RoyK> med unntak av databaser og andre ting der prosesser må stoppes for at de lagrede dataene skal være verdt noe, er snapshotting alltid gunstig
<RoyK> det blir som å ha en backup parat til enhver tid
<Berge> Databaser har jeg ekte sanntidsbackup av.
<Berge> Det takler de på applikasjonslaget, og _vesentlig_ mer elegant enn noen filsystemvariant ville gjøre.
<RoyK> jeg lurer fremdeles på når snapshotting ikke vil være gunstig........
<Berge> Det eter plass?
<RoyK> ja, det gjør backup også
<Berge> Ja, men på andre disker og filsystemer. Og en del mindre.
<RoyK> så kan du sette snapshottinga til kun å gjelde f.eks. siste uke eller måned
<Berge> Det er sikkert kjekt å ha kopi av alle sine data hvert tiende minutt bakover, men disk er også kjekt.
<RoyK> Berge: du minner meg om de over 60 på jobb som ikke vil ha snapshotting for å kunne ha enerett på restore fra tape ;)
<Berge> RoyK: Eh, jeg forsvarer ikke tape.
<Berge> Jeg sier at jeg lever veldig fint uten snapshoting, og at du ikke er overbevisende i at det er så nyttig (=
<Berge> Som sagt, det har sin misjon både her og der.
<RoyK> Berge: de vi kjører er hvert 10. minutt, så hver time, så hvert døgn, så hver uke osv... de fleste filsystemer fylles med nye data og folk sletter skjelden, så snapshotting bruker mindre plass enn du skulle tro
<RoyK> med mindre du begynner å snapshotte spoolingområder...
<Berge> Om ZFS hadde vært i Linux, hadde jeg kanskje vært mer interessert.
<jo-erlend> eller btrfs?
<Berge> Om btrfs hadde vært i nærheten av ferdig, kanskje. (-:
<Kagee> Kan man kun splitte screen horisontalt ?
<Berge> Kagee: Ja.
<Kagee> :-/
<Berge> Kagee: Det finnes patcher som lar deg splitt vertikalt, og konkurrenten tmux har alle bjellene og fløytene.
<jo-erlend> Berge, såvidt jeg forstår, er btrfs i seg selv klart til bruk, bortsett fra at hvis noe går galt, så er verktøyene for å rette opp ikke gode nok enda. :)
<Kagee> To learn tmux or not to learn tmux
<Berge> jo-erlend: Et filsystem uten fsck er overhodet ikke klart til bruk.
<Berge> Kagee: Jeg lar være å splitte vinduer. (-:
<Kagee> Berge: er det noen andre grunner til å skifte ?
<Berge> Kagee: Aner ikke, jeg bruker screen.
<Berge> RoyK: Ellers er ordskiftet ditt med ASOR på bloggen din kostelig (-: (Gitt at det er din blogg, selvsagt.)
<jo-erlend> Berge, hehe, neida. Poenget var at istedenfor å snakke om _hvis_ ZFS _hadde vært_ i Linux, så går det an å snakke om _når_ btrfs blir klart for bruk :)
<geirha> Enklere å kjøre samme screen i to terminaler. Da kan du flytte dem rundt som du vil.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei, det er et stort hvis. (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, å?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg stoler ikke på utviklingsprosessen.
<jo-erlend> interessant. Er det noen grunn til det?
<Berge> Så jeg forholder meg rolig til de mest åpenbare manglene er løst.
<Berge> Prioriteringene er ganske bak mål (-: btrfs har liksom prioritert integrert RAID-støtte og online derfrag før fsck.
<Berge> (Som om moderne filssytemer trenger defrag. Og med moderne mener jeg… ext2.)
<Berge> df virket i lang, lang tid ikke (-:
<Berge> Men inline lzo-komprimering var der fra starten.
<Berge> Det er litt å først implementere alle de kule tingene, og så ta alle de viktige tingene.
<Kagee> Berge: viser seg at screen har fått det, med C-a |
<Berge> Kagee: wow, moderne
<Berge> Kagee: Kanskje de tok inn patchene (-:
<Kagee> Quite possible.
<Kagee> Nå vil jeg bare ha valg av splittet terminal ved klikk på musa
 * Kagee er kravstor i dag
<geirha> Kjør samme screen i to terminaler ...
<Kagee> da må de være like store ?
<geirha> Kun hvis de skal se samme vindu samtidig
<geirha> screen -S "Min screen" i ene terminalen og screen -x "Min screen" i andre terminalen, så er du i gang.
<RoyK> Berge: hehe - ja, det er min blogg :)
<RoyK> Berge: forresten - http://zfsonlinux.org/ - det er native zfs for linux - men vet ikke hvor langt det har kommet...
<Berge> Hrm, USN burde komme i noe mer strukturert formt.
<Berge> format
<RoyK> http://www.google.pl/ :)
<RoyK> usn?
<Kagee> Et 4 GB stor svn-tree. Vell. Jippi...
<Berge> RoyK: Ubuntu Security Notices.
<Berge> Som kommer på web og epost.
<Berge> Og jeg tenkte jeg skulle parse dem litt.
<Berge> Men nei.
<RoyK> Berge: har du et eksempel?
 * RoyK har litt tid til overs for å prøve seg på litt perl-pelling
<Berge> RoyK: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ for RSS- og Atom-strømmene. Det kommer også på epost.
<Berge> Men jeg fant https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/USNSpec
<Berge> Så jeg får håpe de holder seg til det, og lage en halvstødig parser.
<Berge> RoyK: Jeg kan perle selv (-:
<RoyK> prøv på perl-pelling (og - anvend absolutt aldri allitterasjoner...)
<RoyK> Berge: kommer den i tekstformat også, eller må man tygge unna html-koden først?
<Berge> RoyK: I epost kommer de i tekstformat.
<RoyK> Berge: kan du videresende en til meg?
<Berge> http://dpaste.com/660844/
<Berge> Jeg kan også bounce.
<Berge> De kommer med litt PGP-signering og mailman-footer og sånt.
<Berge> Har du en epostadresse?
<RoyK> Berge: tror du finner den på bloggen min :P - men - roy ætt karlsbakk dått net
<Berge> boingboing
<Berge> Mulig du fikk med litt headere fra arbeidsplassen min.
<RoyK> skal vi se... må få testa zfs4linux her :)
<RoyK> men ... zfs har fremdeles ikke bpr, så det er ikke på langt nær så fleksibelt som md...
<RoyK> men... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/747189/ <-- greit å ha zfs som sikkerhet med en sånn pool...
<Berge> RoyK: ah, det finnes en http://usn.ubuntu.com/usn-db/database.pickle
<RoyK> hva er det?
<RoyK> $ file database.pickle
<RoyK> database.pickle: 8086 relocatable (Microsoft)
<Berge> En python-serialiseringsgreier.
<RoyK> og hvordan leser man den?
<Berge> Med python, skulle man tro.
<Berge> Eller Python::Serialise::Pickle.
<RoyK> ja... men... hvordan... :þ
<Berge> Jeg kan vel ikke python, jeg må slå det opp (-:
<RoyK> http://docs.python.org/library/pickle.html
<RoyK> Berge: http://pastie.org/2909618
<RoyK> noko slikt
<Berge> RoyK: Du er treig, jeg holder på å skrive JSON-parser i perl. (-: Det ble http://dpaste.com/660867/ i python.
<Berge> I ordinær pythonstil er det suppetreigt.
<Berge> ./dump-pickle.py > usn.json  7,32s user 0,18s system 81% cpu 9,227 total
<Berge> (Altså, jeg skriver ikke en JSON-parser i perl. Sånn om noen lurte.)
<westernanalog> n6en taster g5r fe53 når 1eg s2r5ver, etter 6**dater5ng 5 dag, hva s21er?
<Kagee> westernanalog: beklager, kan du prøve å gjenta ?
<Kagee> Jeg vet det er vanskelig å skrive på touch-tastatur på telefoner, men setningen din er uleselig.
<westernanalog> tastat4ret er f4c2ed
<Kagee> westernanalog: sitter du på en laptop ?
<westernanalog> 1a
<westernanalog> yes
<Kagee> westernanalog: Det ser ut som om du har aktivert talltastatuert. Talltastene er gjerne skrevet med liten blå skrift på tastene
<Kagee> Prøv å skru av num lock eller lignende taster du har for å aktivere den delen av tastaturet på maskina.
<westernanalog> takk
<westernanalog> men jeg har garantert ikke aktivert det selv
<Kagee> så, hva var "6**dater5ng" ?
<Kagee> Ubuntu har så vidt jeg vet ikke mulighet til å aktivere den funksjonen. Iallefall ikke dersom mer enn num lock trengs.
<westernanalog> oppdatering
<westernanalog> mulig jeg har gjort enctrl alt delete og kommet borti funksjonstasten
<westernanalog> 6**dater5ng=oppdatering
<westernanalog> da lærte jeg noe nytt i dag og :)
<westernanalog> takk for hjelpen
<RoyK> Berge: http://search.cpan.org/search?mode=all&query=json
<Berge> RoyK: use JSON;
 * RoyK lurer på hva Berge snakker om med python og suppe treigt...
<Berge> Å dumpe pickle-databasen til JSON.
<RoyK> python er vel ikke nevneverdig treigere enn perl?
 * RoyK trodde i hvert fall det gikk ut på det samme
<jo-erlend> det er ikke helt usant at 11.10 er heit.
<Malin> 2hihi
<bjorn1000> geirha / RoyK: Neidasååååå. Men jeg bare lar det dure og gå, jeg. Snart natta igjen, jo. http://paste.ubuntu.com/747543/
<bjorn1000> Blir man auto-loggaut herfra? Fikk ikke svar på det i går, og nå var jeg plutselig inaktiv igjen.
<geirha> bjorn1000: Nei, du datt ut fordi internettilkoblinga datt ut.
<bjorn1000> geirha: OK. BBL. http://paste.ubuntu.com/747584/
<Kagee> Kan noen hjelpe meg med en sed for å fjerne alle * mellom < og > ?
<geirha> Må det være sed?
<Kagee> vel, jeg skal bruke det i vim :-P
<Kagee> Gfdxh ewq*rfi isfvf <?=$values['*area_n*ame']?> i framtida, klikk på <?=$values['*area']?> *følgjande link:
<Kagee> JEg skulle fjernet *, men bare der * er innenfor <? ?>
<geirha> :%s/\(<?[^>*]*\)\*/\1/
<geirha> Den vil fjerne én *
<geirha> Usikker på hvordan du får gjort det med alle. Regulære uttrykk er ikke så veldig egnet til det der.
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-24
<Guest78280> wtf
<jo-erlend> hvabehager?
<geirha> wtf betyr worse than failure
<jo-erlend> geirha, ah, er det sånn det er? :)
<jo-erlend> ord er forresten ganske morsomme greier. "Kopulere" er for eksempel et pent og pyntelig verb, men hvis du klipper bort de to første og siste bokstavene, har det samme ordet plutselig blitt stygt og vulgært. :)
<virtuelv> wtf worse than failure = retronym
<virtuelv> (men det vet du vel?)
<jo-erlend> mhm :)
<virtuelv> dvs, ordet jeg leter etter er strengt tatt ikke «retronym» men «backronym»
<jo-erlend> skjønte hva du mente.
<bjorn1000> geirha/RoyK: Til info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/748296/
<geirha> Wehey! over 25% ferdig
<bjorn1000> Håpløst. Men jeg har vinter'n foran meg, jeg
<jo-erlend> hehe, kopierer du over USB eller noe sånt?
<bjorn1000> jo-erlend: Ja. Dog Usb2
<jo-erlend> 500GB, var det det?
<bjorn1000> jepp
<jo-erlend> hvor lenge har du holdt på nå?
<bjorn1000> 2011-11-22 21:29
<jo-erlend> hmm. Det var jo veldig lenge.
<jo-erlend> hva kopierer du med?
<bjorn1000> disken er helt herpa, er inne i siste ytre, og vekk me'n.
<bjorn1000> usb2 til usb2 ddrescue
<jo-erlend> åh, ok.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det er en rimelig fillete disk...
<jo-erlend> åh. Da er det vel bare å ønske lykke til. :)
<geirha> Hvor mye er errsize oppe i nå da?
<RoyK> bjorn1000: jeg har sett det ta lang tid, men det der er drøyt... får håper du får ut det meste/viktigste
<jo-erlend> hvis disken er såpass ødelagt så bør man egentlig ikke drive med sånt selv hvis dataen er viktig.
<jo-erlend> én ting er at det alltid finnes noen som har mer peil og bedre utstyr, men en annen ting er at det er fint å ha noen å slå med balltre hvis det ikke funker. :)
<bjorn1000> errsize er 452 MB
<jo-erlend> hva slags informasjon er det på den disken?
<geirha> kun porno
<geirha> Derfor disken er utslitt
<geirha> (Ja, jeg spøker :P)
<jo-erlend> heh... Ja, men hvis det stort sett er musikk, for eksempel, så behøver det ikke å bety så mye om det er noen feil. Video er litt verre, men kan også fungere fint med endel feil. Det er ikke alt som fungerer like fint.
<RoyK> bjorn1000: hvor mye av det der er "uerstattelige" data?
<RoyK> dvs ting du ikke finner på nett et sted
<RoyK> menneh...
<RoyK> her prøver jeg å sette opp en laptop med ubuntu
<RoyK> så glemte jeg å sette norsk språk, men når jeg prøver å legge til norsk under language support, så finner jeg nynorsk, men ikke bokmål
<RoyK> jo... fant det .. det var sortert på b, ikke n
<bjorn1000> Royk: På disken er det bilder og videoer som er viktigst. Musikk er ikke nøye. Jeg vil nok oppdage at jeg har backup av veldig mye av innholdet, men ikke alt. Håpet er at det som jeg ikke har backup på, er i live. Gjenstår å se. Men nå er det faktisk skjedd litt, da. Går fremover :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/748541/
<bjorn1000> 127G sist gang. 225 nå.
<bjorn1000> geirha: Porren er nok mulig å rekonstruere. Enten fra nett eller eget webcam. *errrrrrghhh. øh.*
<RoyK> virker som om den er i ferd med å bli ferdig med det ødelagte, da
<RoyK> den hang vel rimelig lenge på rundt 64GB, gjorde den ikke?
<bjorn1000> RoyK: HÃ¥per det
<bjorn1000> ja
<bjorn1000> I sta var det 452 i ersize. Det er fremdeles 452.
<RoyK> bra
<RoyK> når du er ferdig, ta ut magnetene av disken :)
<bjorn1000> Hva mener du?
<bjorn1000> hang...
<RoyK> jeg mener skru opp disken og ta ut magnetene - de er grisesterke - og selve disken har du ikke bruk for lenger om det er fysiske feil på den
<bjorn1000> :)
<RoyK> dvs med mindre det er garanti på den, da
<RoyK> du kan jo få en ny
<RoyK> disker har jo blitt dyre igjen...
<bjorn1000> Men er det ikke en ny prosess som skal iverksettes, etter at denne delen av prosessen er ferdig?
<bjorn1000> Disk schmisk
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg vet... Det der er irriterende. Jeg snakker om nynorsk og bokmål, selvom det selvsagt er nynorsk som er irriterende. :)
<RoyK> når du har fått over det som var å redde, har du et bilde av disken liggende - det må du koble deg opp mot med losetup for å finne partisjoner og sånn
<RoyK> dvs - tok du kopi av partisjonen eller hele disken?
<bjorn1000> Bare "RoyK".
<RoyK> hva var kommandolinja til ddrescue?
<bjorn1000> sudo ddrescue -r 3 /dev/sdd2 /mnt/royk/bilde.img /mnt/royk/bilde.log
<RoyK> ok, da slipper du losetup-magien
<bjorn1000> Fett!!! (I guess.)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, og qemu-nbd er enklere å bruke i alle tilfelle, tror jeg?
<RoyK> bare mount -t ntfs -o ro /mnt/royk/bilde.img /ett/eller/annet/sted
<jo-erlend> bjorn1000, for din del kan du bare montere det som om det var en CD eller noe.
<jo-erlend> som RoyK skriver. Skjønt.. Må du ikke bruke loop?
<bjorn1000> Jeg monterte en krakk fra Ikea i går kveld. Teller det?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: mulig - har ikke prøvd det... tenkte på om du har et bilde av en disk med diverse partisjoner, så bruker du losetup til å mappe deg inn på en viss sektor
<RoyK> jo-erlend: eh - ja - -o ro,loop
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det gjør du med qemu-nbd også. Men hvis jeg husker riktig, er det endel mindre pes enn å bruke losetup.
<geirha> Jeg tror mount i nyere versjoner av ubuntu skrur på loop automagisk
<RoyK> ok - får se på det neste gang jeg trenger det...
<RoyK> geirha: fullt mulig...
<bjorn1000> Det er ikke lenge til, Royk. Når denne prosessen er i mål, må dere til med teskje-læringa av meg igjen.
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> bjorn1000: prøv å notere deg litt av det du gjør bak øret eller et annet sted, så lærer du masse  :)
<jo-erlend> bjorn1000, det er veldig enkelt... sudo mount -t ntfs -o loop /mnt/royk/bilde.img /mnt
<jo-erlend> bjorn1000, med den får du den gamle partisjonen tilgjengelig på /mnt.
<geirha> Nei, sudo mount -t ntfs -o loop /mnt/royk/bilde.img /mnt/geirha
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<bjorn1000> Gjett om. Jeg skriver så svetten siler, men det noe med at man jo må skjønne litt BAK prosessene også. Synes jeg lærer mest av det ved å faktisk gjøre det. Hva som faktisk skjer når du skriver den ene og den andre kommandoen. Men akkurat nå er det liksom ikke rom for å feile. Er for utrykk til å stå på egne bein.
<bjorn1000> Og dessuten - læringsmiljøet her er relativt mangfoldig. Ikke brått enige dere hele tiden, heller :)))
<bjorn1000> utrykk = utrygg
<jo-erlend> bjorn1000, det er lurt. Det du har gjort med ddresque, er å kopiere filsystemet fra den andre partisjonen på den fjerde disken til en fil.
<bjorn1000> Nynorsk
<jo-erlend> bjorn1000, altså... En harddisk deles vanligvis opp i noen få lagringsområder, partisjoner. Hver partisjon kan ha ett filsystem. Det er i filsystemet at du  har mapper og sånt. Alt det er lagret i bildefilen din, så når du er ferdig med å kopiere, kan du bruke den bildefilen som om det var den gamle partisjonen på den ødelagte disken. Henger du med? :)
<bjorn1000> Mja - nei, for lager ikke vi nå en fil som heter bilde.log? Er den å regne som en ny partisjon, bare den blir montert??
<jo-erlend> nei. bilde.log er en loggfil som inneholder informasjon om kopieringen. Informasjonen selv blir kopiert til bilde.img
<bjorn1000> Og bilde.img vil fungere som en mappe, mener du altså??
<jo-erlend> bortsett fra det, er det du sa riktig. bilde.img skal helst være en nøyaktig kopi av den andre partisjonen på den fjerde harddisken.
<jo-erlend> bjorn1000, ja.
<jo-erlend> bjorn1000, det hadde ikke vært nødt til å kopiere den til en fil heller. Det kunne like gjerne ha vært en tom partisjon på en harddisk, hvis den partisjonen var stor nok.
<geirha> Hvis ddrescue blir avbrutt, kan den neste gang bruke bilde.log til å finne ut hvor langt den var kommet, og fortsette der den slapp.
<bjorn1000> jo-erlend: Ja, det sto hvert fall å lese at man bare måtte være sikker på at lagringsplassen var større enn den eksisterende plassen
<bjorn1000> Åh. Og jeg som har hatt strømleverandøren liggende i en varebil utenfor, for å overvåke sikkerheten for å unngå strømbrudd...
<jo-erlend> ja, ellers mister du slutten av filsystemet og det pleier å gå omtrent like bra som å nesten ikke kjøre av veien. :)
<jo-erlend> bjorn1000, hehe... Det hadde antakelig vært billigere å leie et diesel-aggregat for et par netter. :)
<bjorn1000> :)
<jo-erlend> bare veldig viktig å ikke dra en Telenor.
<jo-erlend> de hadde strømbrudd, så systemet byttet over på batteridrift mens dieselaggregatene startet opp. Alt fungerte kjempefint. Men så kom strømmen tilbake, men de glemte å bytte tilbake fra dieseldrift, så når det var slutt på drivstoff, så ble det svart. :)
<bjorn1000> klassiker i bransjen, vil jeg tro
<jo-erlend> heh, det er i sånne situasjoner at folk rødmer så sterkt at beina sovner. :)
<bjorn1000> Går ddrescue gjennom hele disken ( størrelse), eller går den bare gjennom lagret datamengde?
<jo-erlend> hele.
<geirha> Hele partisjonen
<jo-erlend> hele partisjonen i dette tilfellet ja.
<geirha> Men den partisjonen går over hele disken omtrent
<bjorn1000> 237 nå. http://paste.ubuntu.com/748572/
<jo-erlend> bjorn1000, vanligvis vil det være lurt å bruke noe sånt som rsync for å kopiere, siden den klarer å hoppe over "tom informasjon", men når disken er skadet, så er det bedre å gå gjennom alt.
<bjorn1000> I C
<geirha> Det har begynt å gå fortere
<jo-erlend> bjorn1000, ferdig om 2-3 timer eller noe da, hvis alt går som det skal.
<bjorn1000> Håpet er lysegrønt
<jo-erlend> hvis du skriver ned hvor stor plass den tar på to klokkeslett, så kan du finne ut gjennomsnittlig hastighet. Det skal helst ligge på ca 30MB/s og i såfall er det ferdig rundt 23:30, tenker jeg.
<jo-erlend> ...etter veldig rask hoderegning. Det kan være helt feil :)
<geirha> Det virker som stedet rundt 64GiB var mest skadet for der brukte den uhorvelig lang tid.
<bjorn1000> jo-erlend: ddrescue oppgir en avareage rate på 1518 kB/s (Current rate 8323 kB/s)
<jo-erlend> oh, ok. Da er det ferdig ca fem på halv neste uke. :)
<bjorn1000> Ikke spesielt overraskende :)
<jo-erlend> dvs; hva regner den gjennomsnittet _av_?
<jo-erlend> glem det. :)
<geirha> 7-8 timer får jeg det til å bli
<jo-erlend> mhm. Høres ganske riktig ut det.
<geirha> Da blir det puslespill i morra
<jo-erlend> ok?
<geirha> Pusle sammen filfragmenter ...
<jo-erlend> aha
<geirha> Nei, men håper filsystemet er intakt. Kan bli litt kronglete å få fikset det.
<geirha> Klarer windows å fikse ntfs fra fil mon tro?
<Berge> Fikse, som i å montere?
<Berge> Ikke ut av boksen, men det finnes verktøy som kan det.
<geirha> som i chkdisk
<Berge> Nei, det kan den ikke.
<Berge> Men den kan antagelig gjøre chkdsk på et volum montert med f.eks. dette verktøyet jeg har glemt hva heter.
<Berge> Diskinternals?
<Berge> http://www.diskinternals.com/ntfs-recovery/
<geirha> Ser ikke noe om montering av bildefiler
<jo-erlend> påvirker ionice nettverk?
<Berge> PÃ¥virker?
<jo-erlend> ja, altså om du kan bruke den til å bestemme at torrentklienten skal prøve å bruke så mye båndbredde som mulig, men at nettleseren alltid har prioritet, for eksempel.
<Berge> Nei.
<Berge> Det må du bruke tc til, og det er krisevanskelig å få rett.
<jo-erlend> ok.
<Berge> http://apenwarr.ca/log/?m=201101 for mer om det.
<Berge> http://apenwarr.ca/log/?m=201101#10 mente jeg visst.
<jo-erlend> hehe, det er _så_ mange ting jeg skal lese før jeg skal lese det der. :)
<jo-erlend> det var et spørsmål på askubuntu. Jeg kom til å tenke på ionice, så jeg tenkte å høre med noen som har peil. :)
<jo-erlend> hender jo at noen sånne enkle løsninger kan gi akseptable resultater.
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-25
<xt> http://www.zdnet.co.uk/blogs/jamies-mostly-linux-stuff-10006480/linux-mint-12-released-the-peacemaker-10024867/
<Norwack> noen som er her?
<RoyK>  
<RoyK> heh - logg på - spør om noen er her - vent 30 sekunder - logg av...
<RoyK> vi trenger en god oversettelse av "luser" :P
<jo-erlend> luker? :)
<Kagee> "taper"`?
<geirha> tåper eller tapær?
<geirha> På engelsk har de jo byttet ut o med u, så må gjøre noe lignende på norsk også. :)
<jo-erlend> vi prøver vel uansett å ikke bruke sånne uttrykk her i kanalen, synes jeg.
<Kagee> jeg liker tåper.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: vel, ja, det også
<xt> ubrukar.
<geirha> Å, min gud, hvilken ubruker.
<geirha> Det klinger bra.
<jo-erlend> æsj, jeg kjeder meg for en gangs skyld. Det er det utrolig sjelden at jeg gjør. :|
<RoyK> noen kloke hoder her?
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/749481/
<RoyK> ps axfv forteller meg at totalt er 56GB eller så allokert
<RoyK> like forbanna er cirka 40GB swappa ut og svært lite minne ledig, også etter at buffers+cache er tatt med
<geirha> Meh, kjøp mer minne :P
<RoyK> heh - det hadde vært greit å vite hvor minnet ble av, da...
<RoyK> ps axfv viser at 56GB er allokert, så hva i helvete er det som eter så mye?
<bjorn1000> Tenkte bare jeg skulle kjapt komme meg innpå og fortelle at prosessen hos meg er "Trimming failed blocks". Den har holdt på i et lite døgn nå. :)
<bjorn1000> Jeg tar kvelden - det er vel sånn at denne prosessen også vil dure og gå. Talast :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-26
<jo-erlend> ... og plutselig var programmet helt annerledes. Webapps er fint. :)
<Kagee> jaja
<jo-erlend> s/webapps/browserapps/
<Kagee> Samme utseende og funksjonalitet uansett hvilken pc du bruker <3
<Berge> Usteende, oppførsel og funksjonalitet helt avrevet fra OSet du bruker </3
<Berge> Og ingenting ligner hverandre.
<Berge> Og, såklart, sørpetreigt og krever nett.
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> ingen standard oppførsel i det hele tatt, selv mellom forskjellige browserapps.
<jo-erlend> overhodet ingen gjenbruk av kunnskap.
<jo-erlend> vente ti-femten år til, så kanskje webben begynner å bli konkurransedyktig som plattform for programvare.
<jo-erlend> husker at folk snakket om at webben kom til å overta helt for desktop-programmer sånn rundt år 2000, med DHTML og sånt. Tolv år senere snakker folk om at webben kommer til å overta helt for desktop-programmer med HTML5 og sånt. Det ville ikke overraske meg  det minste hvis folk i 2020 fremdeles snakker om at webben snart kommer til å overta for desktop-programmer.
<hjd> Forøvrig, hvis noen husker jeg nevnte en bug med bruk av piltastene i dash, var det allerede rapportert som bug 865347 :)
<lubotu3`> Launchpad bug 865347 in unity (Ubuntu) "Pressing navigation keys breaks the design of Dash Search Box" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865347
<RoyK> kykelipi!
<jo-erlend> hvordan er det med porter i IPv6? Er det fremdeles 16bit, eller er det økt?
<Berge> I TCPv6 og UDPv6?
<Berge> Fortsatt 16 bit.
<Berge> TCP og UDP er jo ett lag opp.
<Berge> Sånn litt avhengig av hvordan man ser på det.
<Berge> Trenger du flere bit enn 16?
<Berge> enn
<Berge> s/enn//
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg leker med tanken på å forke DesktopCouch. Jeg liker ikke bruken av tilfeldige portnummere. Det gjør ting unødvendig komplisert. Jeg skulle gjerne ha brukt brukerens UID som basis for portnummeret. For eksempel, for systemets couchdb, brukes porten 5984. For brukeres private database kunne man brukt 5984+uid, sånn at jeg hadde 59841000, for eksempel. Det er ikke så viktig, men jeg lurte.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hva bruker den portnumrene til?
<Berge> (Jeg aner ikke hva DesktopCouch er eller gjør.)
<jo-erlend> CouchDB er en database som lytter på ett portnummer. DesktopCouch gir én server-instans per bruker. Da stilles CouchDB inn på å bruke et portnummer for hver bruker og det velges tilfeldig ved oppstart. Det funker helt greit, men det betyr at man _må_ spørre DesktopCouch om hvilken port brukerens egen CouchDB kjører på. Jeg synes ikke det er noen god løsning.
<Berge> Veldig portmap.
<Berge> Litt åttitalls
<jo-erlend> jeg skulle gjerne hatt en løsning hvor man alltid kunne vite portnummere basert, for eksempel, på brukerens UID.
<Berge> Hva om noe annet lytter på den porten?
<jo-erlend> ja... Det var det.
<Berge> uid er nok ikke veien å gå. Spesielt ikke siden de er 32 bit.
<Berge> Og kan være <1024.
<jo-erlend> ja.. Det er unormalt da. Fedora gjør vel det, men er i ferd med å gå bort fra det.
<Berge> PÃ¥ Linux, kanskje.'
<Berge> Men hvem sier at du har brukerdatabasen din på Linux? Eller couch-instansen din?
<jo-erlend> godt poeng.
<Berge> Dessuten kan jo du ikke slå opp noens uid remote.
<jo-erlend> DesktopCouch er ikke tilgjengelig fra utsiden, sånn som det er nå. Den lytter bare på localhost.
<Berge> (Dessuten er det nok av gamle installasjoner med uider <1000. Vi har ordinære brukere fra 500 og oppover på Samfundet, f.eks., av historiske årsaker.)
<Berge> Men da trenger du jo ikke å bruke IP.
 * Kagee vet fortsatt ikke hva Samfundet er ......
<Berge> Kagee: http://www.samfundet.no/
<jo-erlend> Berge, det bør være _mulig_.
<Berge> Kagee: Ev. http://itk.samfundet.no/ for mer EDB-tekniske ting.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Da bør det også være mulig å forutsi portnummeret.
<Berge> Er ikke dette det folk bruker zeroconf til? (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, nettopp.
<Berge> Eller hva det heter for tideen.
<jo-erlend> Avahi?
<Berge> mm
<jo-erlend> der sier du kanskje noe... Det må jeg sjekke.
<Berge> Med massse ond mDNS.
<jo-erlend> jeg godtar ikke de nye greiene Canonical driver med. Det kommer aldri til å fungere sånn som de vil.
<Berge> På hvilket område?
<jo-erlend> de bytter ut CouchDB med et egenprodusert database-abstraksjonslag. Det vil også være dokumentbasert, men vil bruke enhver type database som lagring, med SQLite som referanse.
<Berge> Faktisk.
<jo-erlend> mhm. De kaller det U1DB foreløpig.
<jo-erlend> alle databaser skal kunne brukes, versjoneres og synkroniseres, såvidt jeg forstår. Det vil helt sikkert fungere, men såvidt jeg kan forstå, må det få så store ytelsesmessige konsekvenser at det bare kan brukes for bittesmå samlinger.
<RoyK> bjorn1000: pong
<jo-erlend> ja.. Dette er vi spente på :)
<bjorn1000> RoyK/jo-erlend: Her der det fremdeles Trimming failed blocks
<bjorn1000> Veit ikke om dette sier så mye lengre: http://paste.ubuntu.com/750889/
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-27
<lnostdal> hvorfor drives det ikke advocacy av ting som er "kjedelige"? .. tenkt på det?
<lnostdal> advocacy er ment for folk som ikke er early adopters .. ikke sant?
<lnostdal> ..early adopters trenger ikke advocacy i utgangspunktet
<lnostdal> strategisk miss, egentlig
<jo-erlend> åfyfaen det er folk som skyter utafor her.
<lnostdal> ?
<jo-erlend> fem skudd. Hørtes ut som et håndvåpen. Skikkelig guffent.
<lnostdal> hvor er dette?
<jo-erlend> Tøyen i Oslo.
<lnostdal> k
<jo-erlend> politiet har hørt om det.
<jo-erlend> den byen her begynner faen skjære å bli totalt sinnsyk.
<jo-erlend> heh, de satte meg på vent. Ventet i snart ti minutter nå. Glad det ikke er meg folk skjøt etter. :)
<RoyK> bjorn1000: mtime er jo oppdatert på filene, så la den holde på...
<bjorn1000> RoyK m.fl: Hei. Da er det startet enda en prosess her. Splitting failed blocks denne gang. I går kveld var det Trimming. Jadda. Hva blir det neste :))
<bjorn1000> NÃ¥: http://paste.ubuntu.com/751252/
<bjorn1000> I går: http://paste.ubuntu.com/750889/
<RoyK> bjorn1000: da driver den nok på
<RoyK> bjorn1000: sjekk tidspunktet filene er oppdatert
<RoyK> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 456G 2011-11-27 11:12 bilde.img
<RoyK> 11:12 var vel omtrent da du lista filene?
<bjorn1000> RoyK: Sliter med å få kommandoen til å lystre. Hva er det jeg bommer på?
<RoyK> hvilken kommando?
<jo-erlend> wow: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=arch
<hjd> jo-erlend: hva med arch?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ja... hva da wow?
<jo-erlend> så dere ikke på den? :)
<lnostdal> hm, ser ikke noe spess jeg heller?
<jo-erlend> hehe, vente litt til å se om det er noen som har fulgt med. :)
<jo-erlend> Wesnoth!
<jo-erlend> Berge, heh... Du snakket om å flytte applets i Gnome Panel 3... Du kan gjøre det. Du må holde alt nede mens du mellomklikker.
<jo-erlend> nå flipper den forresten applets hvis du setter dem vertikalt, inkludert tekst. Det er fint med GTK3. Det har alltid irritert meg i GTK2 at det har vært så vanskelig.
<RoyK> "må holde alt nede" - ktkktkksklklskdkklikk
<hjd> jo-erlend: hva skjer med den teksten hvis du så flytter fra venstre til høyre siden? Var en bug på det med appleten som viser innlogget brukernavnet i gnome2 (uten at jeg husker bugnummer i farta)
<jo-erlend> hjd, ser ut som at gnome-panel tryna :)
<hjd> greia var at med gnome2 ville brukernavnet vri seg 90 grader når du flyttet det fra toppen til høyre, men ikke endre seg hvis du deretter flyttet det til venstre
<jo-erlend> men bare det nederste .Det øverste funker riktig.
<jo-erlend> hjd, det ble ikke vridd i det hele tatt med Gnome 2?
<hjd> jo-erlend: bug 609504? Ser nå at det er en indikator, men men
<lubotu3`> Launchpad bug 609504 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "memenu username upside down upon changing panel orientation" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609504
<hjd> Natty hadde en innstilling for å gjøre launcheren mindre aggresiv. Ble denne fjernet når Ubuntu-knappen ble flyttet til launcheren eller er den bare godt gjemt? (Mener den reagerte på øverst i venstre hjørnet istedenfor venstre siden)
<jo-erlend> hjd, det er konfigurerbart. Du kan bestemme hvilket hjørne du vil, skjønt det lønner seg å bruke et av de venstre hjørnene :)
<jo-erlend> nederst til venstre fungerer veldig fint siden det sjelden er viktige kontroller i vinduet der og du ikke beveger musa dit for å lukke vinduer og sånt.
<hjd> og hvor finner jeg disse innstillingene? :)
<jo-erlend> compizconfig-settings-manager.
<hjd> aha. Vet du hvorfor dette ikke følger med ut av boksen?
<jo-erlend> mener du at det skulle ha vært sånn som standard?
<jo-erlend> eller at compizconfig-settings-manager burde være installert som standard?
<hjd> sistnevnte.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke å anbefale å rote for mye med det. Du kan brekke compiz skikkelig.
<hjd> jo-erlend: Jojo, men jeg har stilt litt på Unity nå. Sannsynligvis fjernet et par av de største irritasjonsmomentene mine.
<hjd> Forøvrig er det mulig å stille launcher til å ignorere pekeren, så den eneste måten å trigge den på er <super>. Som kanskje ikke går så bra for flertallet, men funker fint for meg :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<hjd> Tja, compizconfig-settings-manager er kanskje litt for kraftig, men Unity-innstillingene var jo nyttige og oversiktlige. Dog, det er vel neppe så lett å splitte ut kun den delen og gjøre det tilgjenglig.
<jo-erlend> mulig at det kan gjøres med Ubuntu Tweak. Jeg har ikke sett på det.
<hjd> mhm, jeg heller fortsatt mot at det bør være et visst sett innstillinger tilgjengelig ut av boksen.
<jo-erlend> jeg er enig i det, men det bør ha en svært lav prioritet. Og desto flere unntak du tillater, desto vanskeligere er det å finne bugs. Jeg synes ikke Unity er stabilt nok til å oppmuntre til for variable oppsett.
<hjd> ulike kodestier vil gjøre det vanskeligere, men det kommer an på hva som er tilgjengelig for å endres. Det bør være mulig å finne et kompromiss mellom "sånn er det" og "hver byte/pixel er konfigurerbar"
<hjd> Noe helt annet, er det bare jeg som synes det er rart at dash har helt andre maksimer/minimer/lukk-knapper i forhold til alle andre vinduer?
<Malin> hjd: du har egnetlig et poeng der, de knappene er helt anderledes resten og ser egnetlig ikke så pen ut heller
<Malin> de ser litt "rufsete" ut
<hjd> ser dog ut som de er borte i precise, så da vet jeg ikke om det er så nyttig å sende inn en feilrapport på det.
<jo-erlend> det har vært diskutert flere ganger i Ayatana.
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke fulgt med på det. Jeg bruker aldri de knappene.
<hjd> jeg bruker de strengt tatt ikke ofte, men hvis de skal være der burde de være like som resten av knappene.
<hjd> :)
<bjorn1000> Er det et altenativ å gå å finne seg en akkurat passe grein? Nå har strømmen vært borte her, og jeg får dette:
<bjorn1000> ddrescue: Error opening logfile /mnt/royk/bilde.log for writing.: Read-only file system Fix the problem and press ENTER to retry, or Q+ENTER to abor
<bjorn1000> Jeg har ordna strømmen, og trykket Enter, men får da bare akkurat den samme meldingen igjen.
<bjorn1000> Tips til løsning?
<bjorn1000> RoyK: Har du løsningen på hva jeg må foreta meg nå?
<hjd> Flere som har sett at hardware.no nå har en "en-bruker-prøver-ut-Ubuntu-for-en-periode"-artikkel-serie som oppfølger til et lignende prosjekt de hadde med Mac for en tid tilbake http://www.hardware.no/artikler/forste_uke_som_linux-bruker/104147 ?
<RoyK> eh...
<RoyK> bjorn1000: høres ut som om noe er veldig feil... read-only filesystem kommer stort sett om du har fått en feil med filsystemet, dvs der du legger recovery-fila
<bjorn1000> RoyK: Ja, det er den harddisken som jeg legger recovery-fila på, som mistet strømmen en kort stund. Den har nå strøm. Men må de n monteres på nytt, eller noe?
<RoyK> bjorn1000: da ble den remontert read-only og recovery-prosessen ble nok avbrutt
<RoyK> bjorn1000: om den var ferdig, kan du prøve å montere opp .img-fila
<bjorn1000> Royk:  Da bare avslutter jeg prosessen først, eller?
<RoyK> hm.. går prosessen ennå?
<RoyK> i så fall kan du prøve "mount -o remount,rw /dev/hvanådenusb-diskenheter
<bjorn1000> Nei, den står i stampe og venter på at jeg skal trykke ENTER eller Q+ENTER
<RoyK> pastebin hva den har å si
<bjorn1000> RoyK: ls: lesing av katalog /mnt/royk: Inn/ut-feil http://paste.ubuntu.com/751758/
<bjorn1000> RoyK: Jeg prøver 2018-meldinga di, men får bare at ls: leseing av katalog /mnt/royk: Inn/ut-feil
<RoyK> hvor stor er img-fila og hvor stor er partisjonen?
<bjorn1000> RoyK: Åssen sjekker jeg det?
<RoyK> størrelsen på partisjonen finner du i /proc/partitions
<RoyK> ls -lh vil vise størrelsen på fila
<bjorn1000> Totalt 36K (jeg får ikke pastebina det?)
<bjorn1000> ls: kan ikke åpne lh: Ingen slik fil eller filkatalog Du prøver å sende et tomt dokument. Avslutter.
<bjorn1000> bash: /proc/partitions: Ikke tilgang
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zVaFjSxAZs
<RoyK> bjorn1000: eeeeh... /proc/partitions er ei 'metafil' - du må se hva som er inni - cat /proc/partitions
<RoyK> når det gjelder ls -lh, så er ls kommandoen, -lh er argumenter, tilsvarende -l -h, man ls for mer info
<RoyK> så ls -lh /mnt/royk eller hvor du nå la den fila
<bjorn1000> Royk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/751792/
<RoyK> og hvilken partisjon var det du kjørte ddrescue på?
<bjorn1000> RoyK: Dette er kommandoen som ble gitt:
<bjorn1000> Royk: sudo ddrescue -r 3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/royk/bilde.img /mnt/royk/bilde.log
<RoyK> ja... og da kan du sammenlikne størrelsen på sdb2 og bilde.img
<RoyK> ls -l vil vise størrelse i kB og /proc/partitions tilsvarende, også i kB
<bjorn1000> RoyK: ls: Leseing av katalog /mnt/royk: Inn/ut-feil http://paste.ubuntu.com/751796/
<bjorn1000> RoyK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/751800/
<bjorn1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/751805/   Ellers får jeg bare til svar at jeg prøver å sende et tomt dokument, - jeg skjønner ikke hva jeg ikke gjør riktig?
<bjorn1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/751805/ gir jo et fornuftig svar.
<bjorn1000> RoyK: Det står her at det er mulig å interrupte the rescue at any time and resume it later. Kanskje det er like greit å bare avbryte hele skiten og begynne fra begynnelsen igjen? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Imaging_a_damaged_device.2C_filesystem_or_drive
<RoyK> bjorn1000: du begynner i tilfelle ikke på nytt, men bare fortsetter (resume)
<RoyK> sikkert greit med en restart og så fortsette...
<bjorn1000> RoyK: Men skal jeg gi akkurat samme startkommando som sist, så skjønner ddrescue resten?
<RoyK> jau - den leser .log-fila
<bjorn1000> RoyK: Kult. Da prøver jeg det.
<Malin> hm.. hva skjer så i ubuntu-verdenen om dagen føler jeg har vært lite akti her i det siste altså
<RoyK> tja - det tyter ut med nye versjoner hver 6. måned... :)
<Malin> gjør det? ah, nei, så lenge siden er det jo ikke jeg har skrevet innpå her :)
<Malin> tittet på frosiden på Ubuntu magazine da jeg var på værnes :D men 220kroner for et magasin, det er i beste fall ran
<RoyK> 220 spenn for et blad...
<RoyK> sjøl bøker, som er rimelig overprisa her til lands, er jo billigere heftet...
<Malin> nettopp
<Malin> og linux magazine koster 159kroner
<Malin> på narvesen
<Malin> hadde disse bladene kostet under 100kroner
<Malin> så hadde jeg kanskje kjøpt de også
<Malin> når jeg skal ut og fly og sånt
<Malin> kunne gått burkt 60kroner på ubuntu magazine når jeg er innom narvesen på flyplassen
<Malin> men til den prisen, så blir det jo til at jeg bare blar igjennom og leser forsida
<RoyK> med all den  grundige journalistikken og de fantastiske dype artiklene der, burde de bladene kanskje kosta 30 spenn :P
<Malin> hehe, ja, det er jo ikke sikkert det står noe fornuftig der, jeg har faktisk aldri fått lest ett
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-19
<RoyK> morn
<Mathias> mrm
<RoyK> malin: hej
 * RoyK måtte støvle irc.karlsbakk.net
<malin> hei. ah.....
<Mathias> malin :)
<malin> hei Mathias
 * Mathias sitter her og later som om han gjør noe fornuftig
<malin> å
<malin> hm
<malin> og ellers har jeg det vel greit
<huayra_> ref jo-erlend's epost til listen
<huayra_> (og topic)
<huayra_> jeg tenker at vi burde tenke på en board av folk som kan ta seg av Ubuntu Norge
<huayra_> malin, har du noen tanker?
<malin> jeg tenker det samme. Det er bedre om det er flere enn at det er bare en
<malin> og da er det lettere for flere å delta også, fordi man kan delta mer etter evne
<malin> altså. det blir mest på kontaktpersonen, mens andre som er villige, deltar etter evne, samt deltar på nettmøter og hva nå, slik at man kan komme med ideer, eller bidra på en eller annen måte :)
<huayra_> jepp, men ja en kontaktperson må vi jo ha
<malin> nettopp
<malin> og Jo-Erlend fungerte jo fint til nettopp det, og foreløpig ser det ikke ut til at noen stiller til motkandidatur heller. Kanskje man burde satt en frist. De som evt. vil stille i mot, sier i fra innen xx.xx.xxxx
<sigurdga> flere fordeler med styre:
<sigurdga> man velges for faste perioder
<sigurdga> man trenger ikke støtte fra "alle" i kanalen / epostlista for å gjøre noe
<sigurdga> flere å fordele på, lettere å si ja til å bli med
<sigurdga> lettere for å få økonomisk og annen støtte?
<malin> mhm, gode poeng
 * RoyK kan sikkert hjelpe til litt
<blaamann> malin: Kan du svare på eposten og sette en frist? F.eks 31/11?
<malin> blaamann: det kan jeg jo gjøre
<malin> done
 * RoyK spiser brødskive med sylte, selv om det er over en måned til jul...
<blaamann> sigurdga: Bra tips om styre.
<blaamann> malin: flott
<malin> :)
<RoyK> hm
<RoyK> hvilken epostliste er dette?
<RoyK> trodde jeg var der...
<blaamann> RoyK: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-no/2012-November/thread.html
<RoyK> menneh - 10 timer i uka?
<RoyK> ubuntu norge er da ikke såååå stort....
<RoyK> det tilsvarer jo drøyt ei kvart stilling
<blaamann> Jepp, mange timer og kommer vel an på entusiasmen og kravene en stiller til seg selv.
<RoyK> burde nok holde med en time eller to
<blaamann> Dette høres nesten ut som en motkandidat ;-)
<blaamann> Neida, men et styret med flere personer som kan avlaste hverandre er ikke dum ide.
<RoyK> et styre med 2-3 medlemmer funker som regel bedre enn én person
<RoyK> om vedkommende drar på ferie i fire uker eller noe annet skjer, så kan det være greit å ha andre på laget
 * RoyK meldte seg på lista og svarte...
<Simira> fint dere årner opp... kanskje jeg kan kvitte meg med alt ansvar snart!
<RoyK> tror dette gjøres bedre i dugnadsånd enn at en enkeltperson skal stå for det
 * blaamann stikker på trening
<RoyK> linux er jo definisjonen på dugnad innen it-bransjen - blir litt dumt om vi skal holde oss til enevelde i ubuntu norge...
 * Mathias har akkurat 10.01 kr igjen på spendon-kortet
<RoyK> spendon?
<Mathias> jupp
<RoyK> åh, sånt gavekort?
<Mathias> mhm
<Mathias> går fortere enn å stappe penger inn på paypal
 * RoyK har et kort kobla til paypal
<RoyK> ebay/paypal funker jo bra - har ikke blitt snytt ennå
<Mathias> hehe, har ikke brukbart visa-kort selv :p
<RoyK> dvs - får se nå - kjøpte noen greier nylig og fant at selgeren plutselig ikke fantes mer, så sendte klage til paypal
<RoyK> får håpe det ordner seg...
<Mathias> det gjør det
<RoyK> pleier det, ja
<RoyK> har bare ikke sett at selgere forsvinner før, sånn som denne her
 * RoyK kjøper altfor mye ræl på ebay :D
<Mathias> <3
<RoyK> men de her er geniale - montere på sykkelventilen (eller på bil/moped/mc) og så lyser de når det beveger seg - whee :D http://www.ebay.com/itm/221110168657?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> men nå roper laksen og baguetten i kjøleskapet på meg
<RoyK> viktig å synes i vinter-norge ;)
<Mathias> skulle hatt ett stort "dumbass med pil"-skilt
<RoyK> menneh - pizza, folkens? http://www.dagbladet.no/2012/11/19/kultur/tv_og_medier/nrk/bye_og_ronning/grandiosa/24451087/
<sigurdga> malin: jeg kan godt være f.eks en firedel av et tenkt styre, men ikke noen slags talsperson eller lederrolle.
<RoyK> tror malin sovna, men jeg også kan gjerne delta som medlem i et styre
<Mathias> jeg kan være "king's fool" :P
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-20
 * RoyK += 0xc0ffee
<sigurdga> Skulle gjerne hatt litt input fra malin og jo-erlend om hvilke oppgaver som faller på en kontaktperson/styre
<sigurdga> tror flere her vil vite hva det går ut på
<jo-erlend> heh, jeg satt akkurat med den samme tanken i hodet. :)
<jo-erlend> det har ikke hittil vært veldig definert og det er en av de tingene jeg gjerne skulle ha gjort.
<jo-erlend> jeg tenker litt sånn at vi bør prøve å definere flere roller og ha flere til å dekke de rollene sånn at det aldri er tvil om hvem som har ansvaret og at ting ikke bare faller fra hverandre hvis noen blir borte. Det har for eksempel vært et problem med webben.
<malin> der må jeg si meg enig med jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> men det første jeg ønsker å få gjort, er å få orden på det tekniske. Først og fremst web og mailingliste.
<malin> ja. websiden til ubuntu-norge, der må det gjøres en del
<malin> men om vi ser for oss et styre. SÃ¥ ser jeg for meg kontaktperson, pressekontakt, webansvarlig, supportansvarlig osv
<jo-erlend> mhm. Vi bør begynne på nytt, spør du meg. Og vi må sørge for at vi har flere som kan ordne ting når det skjer noe prekært.
<malin> hm
<malin> ja
<malin> like greit å bare tenke helt fra scratch
<jo-erlend> malin, er det sånn at du har lyst og mulighet til å bruke tid på organisering og sånt fremover?
<malin> nei, jeg har nok ikke tid til å ta på meg noe hovedansvar for noe.
<malin> men jeg kunne tenkt meg å gjort litt med tanke på webben
<jo-erlend> RoyK, du nevnte mulighet for å kunne drifte noe. Kan du si litt mer om det?
<sigurdga> Har vi en wikiside/googledoc/e.l. hvor vi kan begynne å definere ting sammen?
<jo-erlend> sigurdga, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorwegianTeam
<RoyK> jo-erlend: tja - jeg har da jobba med IT-drift siden 1996 eller noe, så *litt* kan jeg ;)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, men jeg mener; har du stabil maskinvare som vi kan ha en VM på for eksempel, eller tenker du mer som et webhotell? Det er litt sånne ting jeg mener. Jeg har skjønt at du har greie på ting, altså. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg må ut og fikse noe, men jeg er tilbake om ca en time.
<sigurdga> RoyK og dere andre: pass på at dere kan logge inn på wikien. Tar litt tid ,men lurt om vi har et sted å skrible
<RoyK> jo-erlend: har vel sånt også...
<RoyK> jo-erlend: men om det bare skal være webhotell, så kan vi vel kanskje bruke canonical? de har nok høyere servicenivå
<RoyK> er det vanlig kutyme at sidetittelen er på engelsk selv om innholdet er på norsk? synes det blir litt rart...
 * Mathias har vært hos torturlegen idag
<malin> hva er så en torturlege?
<sigurdga> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorwegianTeam/Aktiviteter/LoCo-organisering
<sigurdga> les og fyll inn mer :)
<sigurdga> noen(tm) måtte starte
<Mathias> tannlege :p
<jo-erlend> RoyK, tenker du på NorwegianTeam?
<malin> Mathias: ah. jeg elsker å gå til tannlegen jeg :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: mhm
<Mathias> :o
<jo-erlend> RoyK, vel. Det er jo greit at andre (ikke-norskspråklige) vet sånn omtrentlig hva alt det babbelet er for noe. :)
<jo-erlend> alt under /NorwegianTeam/ bør jo være på norsk, synes jeg.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: tja - det hjelper jo lite om de ikke forstår innholdet ;)
<Mathias> fikk gave i posten idag ^^
<Mathias> 10 blåe leds, de skal rett inn i maskinene :p
<jo-erlend> RoyK, vel. Du trenger jo ikke å vite nøyaktig hva folk gjør inne i husene sine selvom du ser gatenummeret fra utsiden. :)
<jo-erlend> sigurdga, bra sted å begynne.
<sigurdga> jo-erlend: ja, du fikk det der du ville ha det :) nå er det bare å fortsette :)
<sigurdga> kunne vært fint om noen listet opp hva vi har av ressurser, som at vi bruker wikien til ubuntu og grupper i launchpad, men at iv også har et forum selv, og at slimG er ansvarlig der nå, eller noe?
<sigurdga> jeg tror det er flere som vet dette bedre enn meg
<jo-erlend> sigurdga, mhm. Jeg skal gjøre det.
<sigurdga> bra
<malin> kjører ubuntu 12.10 i virtualbox. Det går veldig tregt. Er det noen som kommer på noe åpenbart som kan foresake dette? Jeg kan ikke huske at Ubuntu har gått s åtregt i virtualox før. Dog har det jo vært tidligere versjoner jeg har kjørt
<RoyK> lite minne?
<RoyK> enten på gjesten eller verten...
<RoyK> sjekk swap på verten først
<malin> hm. kan sjekke
<malin> hm. rammen er full og litt av swap er i bruk. 300MB
<malin> så ja, da får jeg kanskje fikse noe
<RoyK> free | pastebinit :)
<malin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372934/
<RoyK> så, 313MB ledig og 340 swappa ut
<RoyK> mye minne ga du vm-en?
<RoyK> linux pleier å begynne å swappe tidlig for å bli kvitt ting den ikke bruker
<RoyK> du kan be den begynne enda tidligere med å sette vm.swappiness = 100 med sysctl
<malin> det jeg tenkte å sjekke. altså å finne ut hvor mye minne vm-en fikk
<RoyK> veldig greit å begynne å swappe tidlig om man har litt lite minne, så blir det litt til overs for caching
<malin> tenkte å prøve ut noe fra forumet på ubuntu.no
<malin> en som lurer på en enkel måte å sette opp adobe air + wimp
<RoyK> mhm - så det på fb også
<malin> ah, ok
<malin> kanskje det var der jeg så det....
<RoyK> men gir du vm-en litt mye minne, blir det ofte trangt om plassen
<RoyK> siden linux uansett vil bruke tilgjengelig minne til caching
<RoyK> bedre å gi den for lite enn for mye ...
<malin> jeg har satt av 1024MB til ram
<malin> gir den 512 i stedet jeg ass
<RoyK> hm
<RoyK> hva er det som bruker så mye minne på den maskinen?
<RoyK> start top
<RoyK> trykk M
<RoyK> 4GB burde vel holde til en VM på 1GB...
<malin> hm.. Opera ja.. gir beslag på 25% av allt minne :S
<malin> Opera har alltid vært et minnesluk, samtidig har jeg "alltid" hatt en greie for Opera :$
<RoyK> firefox bruker også bøttevis av minne når den får leve lenge
<RoyK> og ubuntu desktop bør strengt tatt ha 1GB
<RoyK> i hvert fall med unity
<RoyK> hm... malin ? raidet ditt er ...
<RoyK> helt sunt :D
<malin> er raidet mitt sundt? :) puh. har ikke sjekket på evigheter jeg
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372970/ <-- ser bra ut
<RoyK> og *skulle* du miste en disk, så kan du jo miste en til ;)
<malin> se der ja :D
<malin> ja, det er sant
<malin> passer jo fint, da jeg må helt til Trondheim for åsette i en ny
<malin> tja, går jo suppetregt i alle fall. ubuntu på virtualbox, så er ikke nyttig, ikke en gang til testing
<RoyK> hva med kvm?
<malin> ikke prøvd.
<RoyK> støtter prosessoren virtualisering? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/linux-tip-how-to-tell-if-your-processor-supports-vt/
<malin> aner ikke. som sagt. det har fungert bedre før, men det har alltid vært noe tregere enn å kjøre det type nativt
<RoyK> blir jo alltids litt tregere
<RoyK> prøvde du å kjøre omstart av opera?
<RoyK> malin: kan du pastebinne /proc/cpuinfo ?
<malin> nei, har ikke starta opera på nytt
<malin> kan gjøre det
<RoyK> hjelper nok å sparke opera i ræva
<RoyK> endel nettlesere cacher *mye*
<malin> hm. finner ikke /proc/cpuinfo jeg
<malin> eh... :$
<malin> eller jo
<malin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1373040/
<RoyK> dårlig med støtte for virtualisering i den prosessoren
<RoyK> så da må det virtualiseres i OSet, noe som typisk går treigt
<malin> hm, jeg tror min nye pc skal velges med omhu. den skal støtte viritualisering osv
<RoyK> tror de fleste (eller alle?) nye prosessorer støtter virtualisering
<JonJ> Det hender dog at hovedkortprodusentene er litt kjipe og blokker det i bios
<RoyK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_virtualization#Intel_virtualization_.28VT-x.29
<RoyK> malin: tror du må finne en butikk med en laptop som kan startes fra en usb-pinne ;)
<malin> ja. og jeg kunne godt, men tørr ikke risikere det. flashe biosen med noe open-bios et eller annet så jeg får tilgang til det jeg trenger for evt. å åpne opp for sånt
<malin> RoyK: ja, det er jo i alle fall en start
<RoyK> evt bare finne modellen, så kan vi jo sjekke
<malin> hvilken modell?
<RoyK> evt bare få det skriftlig fra leverandøren (DI eller noe, ikke elkjøp) at den støtter virtualisering, så er det lettere å gå tilbake og klaske laptoppen i bordet...
<RoyK> modellen du eventuelt vurderer å kjøpe
<malin> kjønner
<malin> *skjønner
<sigurdga> noen som har roundcube installert noe sted her?
<jo-erlend> <malin> kjører ubuntu 12.10 i virtualbox. Det går veldig tregt. Er det noen som kommer på noe åpenbart som kan foresake dette? Jeg kan ikke huske at Ubuntu har gått s åtregt i virtualox før. Dog har det jo vært tidligere versjoner jeg har kjørt <-- mange klager på det. Dette er første gang de prøver å kjøre Compiz uten maskinvareaksellerasjon. Det er antakelig endel å fikse der.
<jo-erlend> heh. Jeg scrollet. :)
<jo-erlend> malin, men prøv å installere et annet shell og se om det går bedre. gnome-panel, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> æsj, jeg må lære meg å lese ferdig før jeg begynner å skrive. Uten støtte for virtualisering i CPU går det nok i hvertfall treigt ja.
<jo-erlend> malin, lxc kan kanskje være bra. Det krever ingen virtualisering, men gir mange av de samme fordelene.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: malin har en laptop med cpu uten virtualisering - da går alt tregt...
<RoyK> uten virualisering i prosessoren, må jo alt gjøres i OSet, og sånt tar tid
<jo-erlend> RoyK, var derfor jeg foreslo lxc.
<jo-erlend> det blir jo ikke helt det samme, men da slipper du i hvertfall endel flaskehalser.
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-21
<IvarB> Zzzz...
<malin> får teste lxc da :)
<malin> også får jeg fikse en laptopp med cpu som støtter viritualisering osv
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ah, ja...
<RoyK> malin: søt liten sånn en, kanskje? http://digitalimpuls.no/B%C3%A6rbar-PC/B%C3%A6rbar-PC/17----19-/ASUS-X75A-TY032V-17,3-Intel-B970-2,3GHz-HD-4GB-500GB-USB30-BT40-W7HP-118737-p0000056171.aspx
<malin> ja, men veldig stor skjerm. og hvor god er prosessoren der?
<JonJ> B970 er ikke så hissig, selv om det er en sandy bridge cpu. Den mangler hardware-viritualisering og hyperthreading.
<RoyK> åh
<RoyK> det er sånn jall
<RoyK> http://digitalimpuls.no/B%C3%A6rbar-PC/B%C3%A6rbar-PC/14----16,9-/Lenovo-ThinkPad-E530-i5-3210M-R%C3%98D-15,6HD,-4GB,-16GB-SSD750GB,-W7HP64-118853-p0000056457.aspx
<RoyK> 2,5GHz i5 m/virt og hybridlagring
<JonJ> Jeg har lillebroren til den, E520, veldig fornøyd
<RoyK> oki
<malin> æ:)
<malin> stod ikke mye spesifikasjoner der....
 * RoyK har en forkjærlighet for å gå i butikk og kjøpe datautstyr
<malin> fordelen er? Boote opp med minnepinne og teste?
<malin> mangler produktinfo hos digitalimpuls :s i allefall for den E530
<JonJ> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=765152 <- Jeg tror specs på den her er ganske lik den på digitalimpuls
<malin> ok
<jo-erlend> sigurdga, heh, jeg hadde forøvrig lagt inn det der med wikien i bug-trackeren: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-no/+bug/988922
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 988922 in Ubuntu Norge "Wikisidene må gjennomgås og oppdateres" [Low,Confirmed]
<jo-erlend> hva tenker dere om å gjøre en LP-konto nødvendig for et medlemskap i Ubuntu Norge? Jeg tenker sånn at hvis man ønsker å bidra med noe, så er det i LP vi gjør det og dermed bør ikke det være en reell hindring. Men en fordel er at hvis alle har en LP-konto, så har også alle en Ubuntu SSO-konto, som vi kan bruke som innlogging på hjemmesider, etc.
<RoyK> LP?
<jo-erlend> Launchpad.
<RoyK> tja - litt mye kløn, kanskje?
<jo-erlend> tja. Hvordan det?
<jo-erlend> jeg vil gjerne at vi bruker bug trackeren til å fordele oppgaver. Det krever en LP-konto uansett. Men når du har en LP-konto, så har du også Ubuntu SSO. Den kan vi bruke både til hjemmesider, forum og andre ting. Da slipper vi også å ivareta en database med brukernavn og passord. Det bør antakelig gi større fleksibilitet ift verktøy vi velger på hjemmesiden, siden vi da bare snakker OpenID.
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu SSO brukes jo også for wiki.u-c, AskUbuntu.com og andre mer generelle Ubuntu-ting. Så i praksis vil det jo være ønskelig med en LP-konto uansett. Og det er jo ikke noe vanskelig å registrere seg hos launchpad.
<blaamann> +1 Ubuntu SSO
<malin> da stemmer jeg for :)
<jo-erlend> Det hadde også vært fint hvis vi kunne bli flinkere til å bruke loco.ubuntu.com. Det krever også Ubuntu SSO. Da får folk muligheten til å legge inn våre hendelser i kalenderne sine med ical eller i RSS-leser. Det kan gjøre det enklere å få til nettmøter og sånt.
<malin> mhm.
<blaamann> Hvor er vår wiki? Og hvem har tilgang til å endre den?
 * Brumle stemmer også for :)
<jo-erlend> blaamann, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorwegianTeam
<malin> så lenge man har tilgang til ubuntuforumet?
<malin> jeg har i ale fall tilgang ser jeg
<jo-erlend> tror ikke det er noen spesiell tilgangskontroll i det hele tatt, så lenge du har en konto.
<malin> noe sånt
<blaamann> Ok trudde kanskje at du måtte være medlem av Ubuntu Norge/loco gruppen.
<jo-erlend> det kan tenkes. Jeg har ikke brukt wikien nok. :)
<jo-erlend> men jeg kan bruke litt tid på å skrive ned omtrent hvordan jeg ser for meg at Ubuntu Norge bør fungere. Jeg har ganske klare tanker om det.
<malin> sånn. da har jeg ordna et script som installerer AdobeAIR 2.6 + wimp på ubuntu 64-bit :)
 * blaamann ser på live stream fra tidligere MeeGo-gjengen som nå lager Sailfish http://jolla.com/
<malin> så jolla er det som er en etterkommer av MeeGo ?
<blaamann> avhoppere fra Nokia
<malin> vil gjerne ha en mobiltelefon med noe MeeGo aktigk, men med fysisk tastatur :)
<malin> aha
<jo-erlend> Jeg har begynt å skrive litt på LoCo-Organisering som sigurdga opprettet igår. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorwegianTeam/Aktiviteter/LoCo-organisering. Tanker?
<RoyK> dagens OOPS... skulle installere en server og boota feil blad i et bladsenter og tok ned en vmware-vert... :(
<xt> heh, boota du frå blademgmt?
<RoyK> nei - da hadde det gått greit, men blademgmt (idrac) funka ikke for installasjon, masse bugs, så jeg traska over på serverrommet og stappa inn en cdrom og bytta konsoll, fikk ikke konsoll, tok ned bladet med knappen og opp igjen før jeg fant ut at det var bladsenteret under jeg skulle ha kobla meg til
<RoyK> VM-ene starta på nytt på en annen vert, greit nok, men spørs om den MSSQL-serveren ble så glad
<xt> :S
<RoyK> noe sånt
<Solskogen> eh, hvor ble eth0 av?!
<Solskogen> jeg har noe rart som heter p4p1
<RoyK> høres ut som rødhette
<RoyK> har ikke sett ubuntu navngi ting på den måten
<Mathias> Solskogen: den rømte vel :(
<Mathias> jaja, jeg har en harddisk som heter d0c0l0
<RoyK> malin: HP-kontroller?
<RoyK> c0d0t0, kanskje
<RoyK> controller x disk x target x
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> Mathias:
<Mathias> ja, kan stemme
<RoyK> den var til deg, ikke til malin
<Mathias> forsto det :P
<RoyK> det er henta fra solaris
<Solskogen> RoyK: dette er ubuntu
<RoyK> eller sysv
<RoyK> Solskogen: merkelig - hvilken versjon?
<Solskogen> 12.10
<RoyK> ok, mulig de har arva noe fra rødhetteland, da
<RoyK> Solskogen: du kan jo endre det i udev om du vil
<Mathias> fra brødrene grim(m) kanskje? :P
<Solskogen> funderer på om jeg bare kan endre /etc/network/interfaces eller om den blir sur da
<Solskogen> maskinen står i garasjen og jeg har ikke lyst til å gå ut igjen :P
<Mathias> mine skal opp på loftet snart :P
<Mathias> 2 servere med en laptop :P
<Mathias> må bare feilsøke den ene serveren, den driver å prikkeverer installasjonen av ubuntu :s
<Mathias> aha!
<RoyK> Solskogen: se /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Mathias> disken som kødder
<RoyK> Solskogen: om du endrer navnet der, må du også endre i /etc/network/interfaces
<Solskogen> RoyK: den filen er tom (bortsett fra noen kommentarer)
<RoyK> hm...
<RoyK> så det samme på en precise-installasjon her
<RoyK> vet ikke hvor den lagrer ting
<RoyK> men åkke som - det er jo bare et navn på et grensesnitt - betyr vel ikke så mye?
<Solskogen> forvirrer en som har sett eth0 i "hundre år" :)
<RoyK> sindre er lurte på et enkelt verktøy for å håndtere fakturaer og sånt til kunder - er det noen som vet noe om dette? openerp er jo ganske stort...
<RoyK> sindre *her*
<sindre> der ja:)
<malin> wb jo-erlend
<malin> hei sindre  :)
 * malin hører rykter fra RoyK om at sindre driver med musikk og sånt
<sindre> ja stemmer det
 * malin lurer på om sindre bruker Ubuntu studio ?
<sindre> har vært på det tidligere.. tror jeg ga meg på 8.04
 * Mathias lurer bare
<malin> eller mer presist. Bruker du Ubuntu til musikkproduksjon?
<sindre> bruker det til akustisk målin kun nå...
<sindre> produserer ikke så mye selv lengre
<malin> ok
<sindre> men noe spes du tenkte på der?
 * RoyK sladra litt om sindre til malin 
 * Mathias klapper til RoyK, ingen slader her! :P
 * RoyK fiker til Mathias med ei ordbok - sladder!
<Mathias> sladder*
<Mathias> driver å flyr mellom 3 tastatur her :P
<RoyK> dårlig unnskyldning ;)
<sindre> hehe
<Mathias> delvis ja :P
<malin> Mathias: så sladder skal vi ikke ha, men andre aktiviteter er tydeligvis greit?
<Mathias> aner ikke :o
<sindre> men noen som har peiling på en kundeportal løsning?
<malin> kommer vel an på hva det er snakk om?
<malin> om du f.eks. skriver mer konkret om hva du lurer på :)
<Simira> hva skal du selge? :P
<sindre> ja, ønsker at kunden får en "min side" hvor de har tilgang på fakturaer, ordrebekreftelser, tilbud og annet nødvendig
<sindre> se www.cesolutions.no så ser du hva jeg selger:)
 * RoyK lytter til http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_GMbSrSy1s
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> noen måter å teste disken på i ubuntu server-installasjon?
<RoyK> Mathias: man smartctl
<Mathias> takk
<RoyK> Mathias: smartctl -H er den første, så smartctl -t short, så smartctl -t long
<RoyK> smartctl -a viser all info som er kjent av disken selv
<RoyK> smartctl gjør ikke noen test selv, men ber disken om å finne ut om den selv er syk
<Mathias> lurer på om kontrolleren finner disken i det hele tatt
<malin> tihi, nesten som en lege. Er du syk?
<malin> om legen skulle spurt pasienten selv :D
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> "er du syk? skal vi sjekke S.M.A.R.T.?"
<malin> :D
<malin> men tja, det er jo slik at legen bruker pasienten for å finne ut da
<malin> instrumenter måler tempen osv :)
<Mathias> *plugge kabel i nesa på pasient*
<malin> mhm :)
<RoyK> USB-port i ræva for ytterligere undersøkelser?
<Mathias> neinei
<Mathias> esata
<RoyK> men seriøst
<Mathias> går mye fortere
<RoyK> disken har egen prosessor og overvåking
<RoyK> den vet mye mer enn OSet kan finne med en overflatesjekk
<Mathias> cd'en er ihvertfall "Valid"
<RoyK> smart-sjekk på en cd er ikke noe vits
<RoyK> smart-sjekk brukes mot snurredisker og ssd-er
<RoyK> ikke mot byttbart media
<Mathias> kjørte bare "check disk" fra første menyen :P
<Mathias> smartctl not found :o
<RoyK> apt-get install smartmontools
<Mathias> er på cden :P
<Mathias> men kan koble til den andre serveren sin disk
<malin> Mathias: du kjører fra en live-cd ?
<Mathias> ubuntu server-installasjons-cden for å være seminøyaktig
<malin> ah
<Mathias> men napper ut den andre boksen sin disk :P
<malin> tar tid å installere ubuntu 12.04.1 i virtualbox
<malin> men men, neste maskin skal ha prosessor som støtter viritualsiering :)
<RoyK> alt tar tid uten virtualisering i prosessoren ;)
<malin> ja
<malin> men emulerer den bare prosessoren da?
<malin> slik det er nå?
<sindre> hvordan får man opp oversikt over irc komandoer igjen?... er en steinalder siden jeg har brukt dette sist:)
<malin> man skriver /help
<malin> også sjekker man i status-vinduet
<Mathias> sindre: varierer fra klient til klient, men skal du ha klient kommandoer eller ircd-kommandoer?
<sindre> mathias: fant det jeg lette etter med /help..
<Mathias> ircd-hjelp er som regel /quote help :P
<sindre> ok
<malin> for å få mer hjelp om en kommando, skriver man /help <kommando>
<sindre> ok
<sindre> takker...
<RoyK> malin: om du har en prosessor som ikke støtter virtualisering, gjøres alt i programvare, og da går ting typisk treigt
<malin> eh, ja... :S
<sindre> hva menes her; Depends: libjs-underscore (>= 1.3.3) but 1.1.6-ubuntu2 its to be installed
<malin> men virtuabox bruker sykt med cpu når jeg gjør ting merker jeg, så tja
<RoyK> malin: på tide med ny laptop? ;)
<RoyK> sindre: virker som om noe er feil i avhengigheter - sånt skjer
<sindre> malin: du kan sette limit for hvor mye det skal bruke... selv følgelig ikke så fint for det som er virtualisert men fint for det som er utenfor...
<RoyK> sindre: hva prøver du å installere? på hvilken distroversjon?
<malin> RoyK: ja....
<sindre> openerp6.1-core på lubuntu 12.04...
<RoyK> malin: den med i7 virka jo rimelig fet
<malin> RoyK: enig, men den bør ha sata-3 om den ikke hadde
<RoyK> malin: den har det
<Solskogen> malin: huh? jeg bruker ca 10min på å installer ubuntu i vbox
<sindre> har lyst på den nye asus zen:)
<malin> hm, men jeg kan sette på begrensing her tror jeg
<malin> Solskogen: ok, her tok det en del mer enn 10 minutter
<Solskogen> dog, jeg har to maskiner med i7 i - det har sikkert litt å si
<RoyK> Solskogen: malin har en cpu som ikke støtter virtualisering - da tar ting tid...
<malin> mhm
<malin> så det så
<RoyK> Solskogen: i7 støtter virtualisering, så da gjøres den biten i prosessoren og OSet slipper å bekymre seg
<Mathias> og der fikk den panikk <.<
<Solskogen> hva slags cpu er det som ikke støtter det i disse dager?
<Mathias> p4
<malin> tja, intel core 2 duo
<malin> støtter visst ikke :(
<RoyK> om ikke virtualisering støttes i CPU, så gjøre QEMU jobben
<Solskogen> det er jo eldgamle cpuer
<Solskogen> jeg har hatt i7 siden 2009
<RoyK> malin: det støttes på noen core 2 duo-prosessorer - som på serveren min
<malin> ok
<RoyK> blir bare sint og lei meg av det som skjer i palestina nå :(
<sindre> RoyK: ja helt enig, de er desverre å annse som fortapt nå
<Solskogen> akuratt /nå/ er det jo greit
<RoyK> tja - det er mye som skjer på begge sider
<Solskogen> siden det nettop ble våpenhvile
<RoyK> sindre: og "anse" ikke "annse" ;)
<Solskogen> mene, israel ville ikke ha det før de fikk bombet fra seg litt
<RoyK> de drepte 1300 sist
<RoyK> virker som om israel egentlig ikke vil ha noen dialog
<RoyK> de vil bare ha en ytre fiende sånn at de kan flytte fokus mot palestinske "terrorister" hver gang noe går galt internt
<RoyK> de hadde en slags dialog med yassir arafat, men han fikk de jo tydeligvis drept med pulonium
<RoyK> greit å ta sånne folk av dage sånn at man får en ukontrollert fiende som må slås ned på med alle midler
<sindre> tror de ser sitt snitt til å utvide eiendomsgrensene jeg...
<RoyK> det har de gjort i mange år
<RoyK> det jeg lurer litt på, er at rett før denne krigen startet, søkte Palestina observatørstatus hos FN, en søknad som ikke kan blokkeres med veto
<RoyK> det tok 1-2 uker fra denne ble sendt, til krigen startet
<RoyK> tilfeldig?
<sindre> hmm..
<sindre> men en helt annen ting, skjønner ikke hva som har skjedd med den vanlige terminalen min
<sindre> er bare helt svart... noen som vet hva?
<sindre> kjører lubuntu 12.04
<Mathias> manglende glidemiddel?
<RoyK> semifjortis Mathias har alltids noe å komme med ;)
<sindre> hehe
<sindre> bruker xterm nå men savner tabs
<sindre> å en ting til... jeg gikk fra vanlig ubuntu til lubuntu.. og har fjernet unity desktop, men den il fortsatt hente updates for unity ting... er det noen fornuftig måte å hindre det på?
<Solskogen> sindre: installer deborphan og debfoster - de fjerner gammel guffe fra maskinen som du ikke trenger
<RoyK> sindre: det er bare litt ekstra diskplass, noen hundre megabytes eller noe - vil ikke gjøre stor forskjell
<Solskogen> nja, det tar gjerne litt tid også
<Solskogen> dpkg er ikke akuratt den raskeste pakkehåndtereren
<RoyK> Solskogen: heh - sammenlikne den med rpm-baserte greier og den vinner raskt ;)
<malin> er rpm tregt?
<malin> men da ble det kvelden her
<RoyK> yum er suppe tregt, har ikke caching
<RoyK> selve pakkesystemet er jo basert på I/O
<RoyK> men debian/ubuntu cacher ting fint
<malin> oi
<malin> natta til alle, hyggeig å hilse på sindre
<RoyK> i rødhetteland hentes alt offsite med en gang man prøver å installere ei ny pakke
<blaamann> GNOME Shell 3.8 To Get A `Classic` Mode ->  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/gnome-shell-38-to-get-classic-mode.html
<sigurdga> kjekt
<sigurdga> kanskje det stopper kjeften på alle bråkmakerne
<sigurdga> kanskje det stopper kjeften på alle bråkmakerne
<sigurdga> (feil rute andre gang)
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-22
<Mathias> RoyK: ^^
<Mathias> dæven den harddisken skulle være problematisk
<RoyK> Mathias: eh... disk?
<IvarB> o/
<RoyK> hej
<RoyK> sindre: ping
<RoyK> her var det livat i dag...
<malin> masse liv :p
<IvarB> o/
<sigurdga> var mer i går
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-23
<RoyK>  ++
<RoyK> -.-. --.-
<sigurdga> pft
<RoyK> .--. ..-. - ..--..
<jo-erlend> ::¨-:;".:,::,
<jo-erlend> Moderne variant av god dag mann økseskaft; du skriver morse og jeg svarer med fakebraille. :)
<Solskogen> hvem kan brainfuck? :)
<malin> de sopm er brainfuckers?
<Kagee> Det finner ca 100 språk man bør lære seg i stedet for brainfuck.
<malin> jepp
<malin> Gratulerer med 0x027-dagen RoyK
<RoyK> takker :)
<Mathias> børsdag idag?
<Mathias> .--. ..-. - ..--..   .--- .- --..--   -.. . -   .... .- .-.   ...- ..
<Mathias> den var til RoyK btw
<Brumle> RoyK:  Gratulerer med da'n!
<Mathias> --. .-. .- - ..- .-.. . .-. . .-.   -- . -..   -.. .- --. . -.   .-. --- -.-- -.- .-.-.-   -- --- .-. ... . .-.-.- .--. .-..   .... .. .... ..
<Mathias> her snakker vi i kode
<malin> ja......
<Mathias> Kagee: så man kan brainfucke fler folk? :p
<malin> Mathias: eller så bare driter man i å gidde å dekryptere det ;)
<Mathias> [14:30:09] [morse]>> PFT? JA, DET HAR VI
<Mathias> [14:41:19] [morse]>> GRATULERER MED DAGEN ROYK. MORSE.PL HIHI
<Kagee> http://www.robweir.com/blog/2012/11/a-tale-of-two-cities.html
<malin> hvordan lager jeg en deb-pakke som er avhengig av en annen pakke for å installere om pakken mangler?
<Kagee> setter den pakken som dep ?
<malin> ah, jeg veit ikke hvordan jeg gjør det enda :) men om det er det man gjør, så er jeg jo litt nærmere
<malin> jeg lurer også på hvordan jeg kan bruke wget slik at den henter ned fila uavhengig av hvilken versjon den er
<malin> f.eks. vil denne get http://wimp.aspiro.com/wweb/resources/wimp_files/NO_35/release/Wimp-2.0.1.air kun hente ned akkurat den versjonen
<malin> er det ikke mulig å gjøre noe alla dette?
<malin> get http://wimp.aspiro.com/wweb/resources/wimp_files/NO_35/release/Wimp-*.air
<Kagee> det er ingen mappeopplisting på den adressen, så det er ingen magisk måte å vite hva filene heter
<malin> ok da får man heller bare oppgradere scriptet når det er ny versjon
<winb> e eg her
<malin> noen som har lyst å hjelpe til med feilsøking av denne. spesielt om noen har en virituel maskin som kjører 64-bit? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5452766/adobeair_2.6-1_amd64.deb
<Atluxity> noen av dere som kunne tenke dere å promotere ubuntu ved å lage en presentasjon om spill på linux?
<blaamann> winb: ja
<IvarB> ...
<winb> :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-24
<RoyK> for dem av dere som tror DOS er gammelt http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/GIER - http://datamuseum.dk/site_dk/rc/gierdoc/ ;)
<malin> sliter med å få deb-pakka til å installere et bah-script
<malin> *bash-script
<RoyK> ok?
<RoyK> åkke pakke da da?
<malin> prøver å dele sourcen
<RoyK> hva mener du?
<malin> her: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5452766/adobe-air-installer-2.6.tar.gz
<malin> altså. dele kildekoden eler hva man skal akalle det
<malin> så man kan finne ut hvor det eevt. mangler noe
<malin> jeg tror det er debian/rules som er feil
<RoyK> har du bygd pakka?
<malin> ja
<malin> alt ligger i den tar.gz-en tror jeg
<RoyK> prøver å bygge...
<malin> eh. nei
<malin> men prøv å byhgge. tror det er noen feil der
<malin> feilmeldinger
<malin> og scriptet som skal inn er jo ikke der. aner ikke hvor jeg ska llegge det osv
<malin> scriptet som skal være med: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5452766/adobe-air.sh
<RoyK> da må du legge det i adobe-air-installer-2.6/
<malin> ok. i den første mappen?
<RoyK> der debian-mappa ligger
<malin> ok
<malin> done
<malin> noe mer?
<malin> jeg tror jeg må skrive noe, men aner ikke hva, i debian/rules for at den i det heletatt skal ta hensy til scriptet?
<malin> *hensyn
<RoyK> sec
<RoyK> hm
<RoyK> husker ikke i farta hvordan det virker
<malin> ok
 * RoyK fikk en smule avsmak for svinekjøtt etter at denne sylta viste seg å være en dag eller to for gammel...
<malin> hehe ja. de3t blir fort forærva....
<malin> *fordærva
<malin> sukk, lagger her
<RoyK> svinekjøtt snur seg så sinnsvakt fort - den var god for bare etpar dager siden
<malin> ja
<malin> grisen svetter visst ikke og avfalsstoffene lagres i kjøttet. Er nok derfor det ikke holder seg så lenge
<RoyK> du må ikke si sånt - kanskje jeg blir svinofil...
<malin> svinofil?
<RoyK> evt -fob
<RoyK> svinofob
<malin> tja, kanskje det :)
<malin> hm. pakken installerer seg, men den kjører jo ikke noe script eller noe
<malin> hm. funnet ut at den installerer scriptet til /usr/bin men jører det ikke
<malin> *kjører
<malin> så jeg trenger visst noe post-install-script, men aner ikke helt hvordan jeg gjør alt nå :S
<RoyK> fant noe med å gugle dev autorun
<RoyK> deb autorun
<malin> ok
<RoyK> men vet ikke hvor relevant det var
<malin> aner ikke. ser ikke noe jeg fant der
<malin> er visst noe post-install-script greier
<malin> som skal kjøre det etterpå
<malin> men tja, får prøve igjen
<malin> med noe jeg har kopiert fra flashplugin-installer
 * RoyK spiser camembert som biter tilbake
<malin> tihi
<malin> hadde vært så fint om det kunne vært lett å lage deb-pakker og få det il å virke som man vil :)
<RoyK> det er ganske lett bare du lærer det først ;)
<malin> ja, det er jo med alt.. visste neon vile si noe sånt....
<malin> *noen
<malin> men noen ting er lett å lære, andre ting er kompliserte
<RoyK> lest denne? http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<malin> nei, men er litt anderledes, siden det er script som skal kjøres. da trenger man ikke sånn make-greier og sånt
<malin> :(
<malin> :'(
<IvarB> hallo
<winb> hallo
<RoyK> hellu
<WASD> hallå
<WASD> hur är det?
<RoyK> joda, alt vel - var på restaurant og spiste masse god mat ;)
<WASD> gott :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-25
<malin> nå kjører den faktisk scriptet :D men ser jeg må justere ting litt... f.eks. kan jeg ikke bruke dpkg i scriptet om jeg allerede bruker dpkg for å installere deb-pakka :) så blir å fikse litt :D
<Mathias> :o
<winb> Hvor trygt er det egentlig å adde ukjente kilder i repository ?
<winb> Jeg ser man kan legge til brukernavn:brukernavn nå?
<winb> Skjønner ikke helt hvordan det fungerer
<malin> har vel gått siden 9.10 ca
<malin> en bør ikke gjøre det ukritisk :)
<malin> det er alt jeg kan si om det nå, nå er det natta her :)
<Mathias> natta malin
<malin> natta Mathias
<Mathias> drupal :o
<RoyK> drupal er ei myr
<Drupal_> hehe, hva sa?
<Mathias> så vegard er en myr?
<RoyK> nei, drupal er ei myr
<malin> stakars Drupal_ som er ei myr.
<jo-erlend> <winb> Hvor trygt er det egentlig å adde ukjente kilder i repository ? <-- Ikke. Et arkiv kan erstatte hvilke pakker som helst og kan legge til nye pakker på et senere tidspunkt. Så du må følge godt med hvis du gjør det. For eksempel, hvis du legger til et PPA for bakgrunnsbilder, kan det arkivet på et senere tidspunkt legge til en erstatning for OpenSSH.
<jo-erlend> hvis jeg husker riktig, så var det for noen år siden noen som prøvde seg på nettopp et sånt type angrep mot Ubuntu-brukere.
<RoyK> skummelt
<RoyK> snø nå... jaja - det er jo vinter :(
<blaamann> Kan pinning gjøre det mer sikkert å legge til 'ukjente' kilder?
<hjd> Vil ikke slike snik-oppdateringer bli listet under "Andre kilder" i update-manager? Forutsetter at noen ser over hvor de forskjellige oppdateringene kommer fra før de installeres, riktignok.
 * RoyK fyller opp hjemmeserveren med dd bare for å teste diskene litt ;)
<RoyK> har et raid-6 på 6x2TB...
<jo-erlend> hjd, jo. Hadde gjerne sett at man måtte godkjenne det hvis et arkiv la til nye pakker ved et senere tidspunkt. Det er vel det som er det skumleste.
<geirha> tja, man kan jo legge til ondsinnede filer i en oppdatering av en eksisterende pakke også.
 * blaamann installerte Java for BankID
<Drupal_> Noen som vet hvordan man enkelt kan skjule alle varslene når folk joiner eller leaver på irc, med irssi?
<Drupal_> "Finnes det er script for det og?" :)
<winb> blaamann: icedtea?
<winb> jo-erlend: Hvor finner jeg oversikt over arkivene jeg har lagt til i så fall? Jeg ønsker å slette disse
<winb> Jeg brukte apt-add-repository for å legge dem til
<winb> Jeg finner ingen ting i /etc/apt/sources.list
<winb> Jeg finner dem ikke i /etc/apt/sources.list (er vel rett å si)
<Drupal_> Jeg fant ut btw, bare glem det
<hjd> winb: Se i programvarekilder under "annen programvare".
<geirha> cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<blaamann> winb: Skreiv ned preosedyra til neste gang https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WGiTNp64jheMFcdcU7vrbENduTDsSqHbTsBGB_X3Zg8/edit
<winb> blaamann: jeg bruker icedtea med stor suksess
<winb> blaamann: Eneste er at chrome purrer på at jeg bruker en utdatert versjon av java
<winb> blaamann: Har du samme problem?
<malin> hm. kan bli utfordrende å lage en deb som installerer en .bin-pakke
<malin> får feilmelding i fra bin-pakken om at den ikke kan installere fordi en annen pakke installeres (altså den deb-pakken)
<winb> Noen som spiller Lord of Ultima ?
<winb> Drupal_: Hvilken kommando brukte du?
 * blaamann kom inn igjen etter tur og oppdaga at det har vært strømbrudd :-/
<Drupal_> winb: for å ikke vise joins, parts og quits?
<Drupal_> winb: /ignore #online JOINS, PARTS, QUITS
<Drupal_> Husker ikke om det skulle være sepparert med komma
<Drupal_> s/#online/#ubuntu-no
<jo-erlend> på IRC deles lister inn med komma, men uten mellomrom.
<Drupal_> ja okei
<jo-erlend> men det der ser jo ut som en klientkommando og da er det ikke sikkert at akkurat det spiller noen rolle.
<Drupal_> :)
<Drupal_> Hadde fått med #ubuntu-np i irssi config så det funka dårlig til nå ser jeg her..
<winb> Ja fant ut etter en stund
<Drupal_> Sjæl, jeg spurte noen i sta, det tok en liten stund, da jeg sa jeg fant de ut fikk jeg svar med en gang, haha
<Mathias> :P
<Drupal_> Husker ikke nickserv min :(
<jo-erlend> hvis du mener passord, kan vel nickserv sende deg det i epost, tror jeg?
<jo-erlend> mhm, /nickserv sendpass.
<Drupal_> Sier den hvilken adresse det ble tilsendt?
<Drupal_> Om jeg husker feil, så håper jeg ikke ødelegger for en evt annen Drupal på freenode
<Drupal_> Men mener jeg har brukt det før her også..
<Drupal_> 'You are not authorized to perform this operation.'
<Drupal_> Men det får så være til imorgen. Natta
#ubuntu-no 2013-11-18
 * Mathias får leke litt med ubuntu tøtsj nå ^^
<Malinux> wb huayra_:)
<huayra_> Malinux, :)
<huayra_> it's been a while
<huayra_> alt vel?
<Malinux> ja, det er lenge siden :)
<Malinux> Malinux er Malin :)
<Malinux> ja, går greit med meg
<xt> c7lose
<huayra_> Malinux, jeg regnet med det :)
<Malinux> mhm
#ubuntu-no 2013-11-19
<qwebirc66049> Trenger hjelp med å lagre nvidia settings og kjøre de ved oppstart! :) ubuntu saucy
#ubuntu-no 2013-11-21
<Malinux> Denne eller denne?         http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/collateral/routers/ps10907/ps9923/ps11996/c78-697399_data_sheet.html
<Malinux> http://www.pixmania.no/modem-wifi-router/netgear-wifi-n-ruter-dual-band-450-450-mbps-wndr4500-200eus-4-gigabit-porter/19598642-a.html
#ubuntu-no 2013-11-22
<Malinux> pussig, men ubuntu-no-offline forsvinner fra kanaloversikten min
<IvarB> du er fortsatt der
<Malinux> IvarB: var nok noe jeg kom borti, med noe skjul og vis
#ubuntu-no 2013-11-24
<qwebirc15979> Noe aktivitet her?
#ubuntu-no 2014-11-17
<Sjefskoder> Hey.. Nå etter mange år med 10.04 vers av ubuntu har jeg insett at det er på tide å opgradere til en nyere versjon.. men, hva er den STORE forskjellen på 10-vers og disse nyere? får jeg noe lignende Compiz? er det mulig å endre utseendet til mer 10-lignende? kan ikke fordra det nye utseendet og meny-tullet..
<Aeyoun> Sjefskoder: Hopp i det. Se hva som skjer! ;-)
<Sjefskoder> off, er så mye jobb.. men, ja, er vel bare å hive seg over det.. sette opp apache og alt dette igjen.. ajajajaj...
#ubuntu-no 2014-11-19
<sjefskoder> Hei. da har jeg installert ubuntu 14.10 og fikset alt UNTATT apache-delen... Har installert og alt er bare fryd å gammen.. MEN, nå skal jeg ha documentroot fra min eksterne harddisk og dette er ikke enkelt.. jeg åpner : /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf, og endrer DocumentRoot /var/www/html til	DocumentRoot /media/kjelle/EC501EED501EBDF0til og da får jeg feilmelding når jeg åpner localhost : You don't have permission
<sjefskoder> to access / on this server. Server unable to read htaccess file, denying access to be safe.... off, husker jeg sleit noe forferdelig med dette sist jeg gjorde en total reinstallasjon av ubuntu.. og den gang 10.04.. Finnes det noen skikkelige guruer her som kan være så snill å hjelpe meg med så jeg får til dette??
<RoyK> sjefskoder: hva slags filsystem har du på den eksterne disken?
<sjefskoder> Tror det er NTFS om ikke jeg husker feil.. men, hvordan kan jeg sjekke dette igjen da?
<sjefskoder> Setter meg aldri inn i dette med kommandoer og sånt i terminal jeg.. *skjerpe meg og lære dette en gang for alle*
<RoyK> kjør 'mount'
<RoyK> fat blir som regel montert med at bare root kan lese der
<RoyK> vil fraråde å bruke ntfs på ekstern disk til wwwroot med mindre det er veldig midlertidig
<sjefskoder> oki.. men, fikk da opp masse greier i terminalen :p noe spesielt jeg skal se etter for informasjon?
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> apt-get install pastebinit
<RoyK> så
<RoyK> mount | pastebinit
<RoyK> så limer du inn lenka du får
<RoyK> sudo foran apt-get
<sjefskoder> fdisk -l (ja, jeg husker noe innimellom) gav meg følgende info : sudo fdisk -l
<sjefskoder> /dev/sdb1          63 976768064 976768002 465,8G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<RoyK> fdisk er ikke viktig nå
<sjefskoder> der ;)
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> ja, men se i mount hva slags filsystem sdb1 er
<sjefskoder> denne
<sjefskoder> /dev/sdb1 on /media/kjelle/EC501EED501EBDF0 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<sjefskoder> ?
<RoyK> fuseblk - da er det nok ntfs. prøv "ls -l /media/kjelle/EC501EED501EBDF0 | pastebinit"
<RoyK> ikke lim inn direkte her - blir bare rot
<sjefskoder> oki, sorry ;)
<RoyK> ikke sånn ment - å lime inn ei linje eller to, er ikke noe problem, bare ikke for mange
<sjefskoder> fikk da dette utifra link
<sjefskoder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9096871/
<sjefskoder> genialt dette var da :)
<RoyK> sjefskoder: ja, der ser du at bare bruker kjelle har lesetilgang til de filene, ikke apache-brukeren. ikke bruk ntfs/fat på linux :P
<Mathias> ikke exfat heller
<Mathias> det funker, bare ikke spesielt bra
<sjefskoder> hmm.. hvordan skal jeg fikse så apache bruker får tilgang da? (meg altså ;) )
<Mathias> det du kan gjøre, er å lage en ny gruppe, legge deg og apache inn i den, og gi gruppa tilgang på mappene
<sjefskoder> Da skal jeg prøve det :)
<Mathias> litt knotete, men tror det er den anbefalte måten
<sjefskoder> oki, skal prøve dette :) Takk for hjelpen så langt, men garantert ikke siste gang jeg spør om dette ;) hehe
<Mathias> letteste måten å finne ut av noe på :P
<sjefskoder> men, en annen ting.. er det mulig å endre filtype på den harddisken nå uten at selve mapper og filer blir borte eller ødelagt?
<Mathias> du kan dessverre ikke bare konvertere disken, du må flytte dataen til en annen disk/partisjon
<Mathias> men det å leke stolleken med data på en disk går tregt, så om du har en annen disk du kan laste dataen inn på anbefales det
<sjefskoder> ja, da skal jeg jeg jaggu kjøpe en hd til jeg og koopiere å styre ;) for kan jo ikke holde på sånn her hver f**ns gang :p
<Mathias> hvor mye har du brukt av disken?
<sjefskoder> 154gb av 500..
<Mathias> ok, da kan du leke stolleken :p
<sjefskoder> off, nei.. hehe
<sjefskoder> enkleste er vel egentlig en intern harddisk i steden for dette usb-greiene og når jeg skal bruke den i localhost?
<Mathias> det er enklere ja :p
<Mathias> kanskje også litt mer pålitelig, istedet for "oops, der datt den ut"
<sjefskoder> oki, da blir det slik :p
<sjefskoder> ikke sant.. hehe, det har skjedd en del ganger det ja ;) hehe
<RoyK> sjefskoder: usb-disk kan sikkert funke, men ikke bruk ntfs på den
<RoyK> IKKE bruk windows-filsystemer på linux-bokser med mindre du absolutt må :P
<sjefskoder> ;)
<sjefskoder> Men, fikk jo dette til å funke sist jeg surra med dette.. for 2-3år siden.. hmm
<Mathias> du kan sikkert få det til å funke om du mounter med 777, men det er en dårlig ide
#ubuntu-no 2014-11-20
<sjefskoder> off.. sliter fortsatt med apache og documentroot på extern usb disk.. dritt å..
<sjefskoder> skal formatere en harddisk her.. hvilket filformat burde jeg benytte for optimal bruk i linux? og noe mount-program?
<RoyK> hvilket filsystem?
<RoyK> ext4 er vel det som er mest brukt
<RoyK> så 'mkfs -t ext4 /dev/hvadennåheter'
<Malinux> black-mamba@black-mamba:~$ sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/hvadennåheter
<Malinux> [sudo] password for black-mamba:
<Malinux> mke2fs 1.42.5 (29-Jul-2012)
<Malinux> Could not stat /dev/hvadennåheter --- No such file or directory
<Malinux> The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?
<Malinux> :p
<Malinux> :)
 * RoyK kaster en tomat i retning Malinux 
<Malinux> au
<Malinux> Royk teit...
<Malinux> for det var jo ikke jeg :p not
<Malinux> haha
<RoyK> Malinux: slapp av - den var ikke hard - hadde fått ligge noen uker ;)
 * RoyK gir Malinux en klem i stedet ;)
<Malinux> RoyK: aha :)
<Malinux> så bra :)
<Malinux> bedre med råttne tomater sånnsett. gjør mindre vondt i hodet :)
<_404`d> Den følelsen når en maskin blir MIA mens du er borte, når du kommer hjemm er skjermene i dvale og våkner ikke, og loggene sier nada.
<Malinux> _404`d: hm, det høres kjipt ut
<Malinux> har du prøvd dmesg :p
<_404`d> Yeah
<_404`d> Sjekket dmesg, syslog, kern.log, faillog
<_404`d> Er nesten som om prosessoren bare frøs
<Malinux> ah
<_404`d> Skjedde vell rundt 08:30, kom hjem nå kl 16:15
<Malinux> ok
<_404`d> Satt og ordnet med noen filer over SSH, plutselig fryser alt
<_404`d> Åpner "RT" grafing av SNMP data fra switch, ser trafikk gå ut til maskinen med nada komme tilbake
<_404`d> weeee
<_404`d> Må da finnes en bedre løsning på bro + bånd enn den knotinga jeg driver med
<qwebirc11391> Hei hei
<foofleman> lurte på om noen kunne hjelpe en ubuntu noob med finne skjermkortet
#ubuntu-no 2014-11-23
<sjefskoder> hva skjedde egentlig med nettsiden ubuntu.no og forumet?
<RoyK> sjefskoder: det har vært på bærtur lenge
<RoyK> sjefskoder: trengs reinstallasjon og ny greie
<sjefskoder> @RoyK ahh.. synd det i grunn for det var en feiende flotters nettside med god hjelp og informasjon på forumet og..
<RoyK> sjefskoder: fikk du opp apachen din?
<sjefskoder> Yes :) det gjorde jeg RoyK ;) etter litt knoting og søk på nett så fikk jeg det jaggu til du ;)
#ubuntu-no 2015-11-18
<RoyK> -  It's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses.
#ubuntu-no 2016-11-22
<emma> hi
#ubuntu-no 2017-11-24
<themarwik> hei
<themarwik> er det noen her?
 * RoyK vinker
<themarwik> noen som veet om et bra epost program for linux som støtter microsoft exchange?
<RoyK> exchange støtter vel imap?
<RoyK> evolution er kanskje den som er best mot exchange, men har ikke prøvd på lenge, så veit ikke
<RoyK> problemet med proprietære greier som exchange og alt annet som kommer fra microsoft, er at det ikke er skikkelig dokumentert, dvs, med minre du betaler dem noen mill og skriver under så mange NDA-er at du ikke kan gi ut resultatet under åpen kode
<RoyK> Hiri, kanskje? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/07/hiri-exchange-email-client-for-linux
<themarwik> takk
<themarwik> prøvd hiri. er fornøyd med den men ulempen er at den ikke er helt gratis
<RoyK> ah
<themarwik> excange vi har på jobben støtter ikke imap
<themarwik> tror ikke de har lagt inn støtte for den
<RoyK> exchange har støtta imap fra dag én
<RoyK> veit ikke om det er noe du trenger å legge til engang
<RoyK> prøv å probe portene 143 og 993
<RoyK> sistnevnte er for SSL, dvs, TLS
<themarwik> skjønner. har bare ikke tilgang til gjøre noe endringer med exchange serveren eller branmuren på jobben
<RoyK> neida, men prøv bare en nmap -sT -p 143,993 <ipadresse>
